# Why do you knit dishcloths?



## ibrow

Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


----------



## muppet

I was not familiar with knitting facecloths here in the UK, but found the links to the sites for the patterns and have since knitted lots to sew together for a blanket. Its nice when you get a few minutes to just knit a square. When I told my mum about them, she said they always knitted dishcloths (for washing dishes and wiping worktops) before and during the war. So, I bought some cheap craft cotton, knits to dk or light worsted, (Ithink)in the US, and made just plain stocking stitch cloths. They are so much better than the J cloth that I usually use, and fron now on will be making all my dish cloths. Out of a ball of cotton yarn I have made two cloths, so they worked out at £1.00 each.


----------



## ibrow

Muppet, in what way are they better than J cloths? And in the States, are they always utilitarian? I had the impression from some of those patterns that they could be quite fancy. People seem to colour coordinate them to their kitchens, which means you couldn't bleach them if they got a bit grubby. I'm all for thrifty living, and am willing to be persuaded!


----------



## mrsglobe

I am a Yank, and I'd never really heard of it either until I came to Paradise. But I did one and use it for a facecloth now--really like it b/c it's soft but scrubby and thicker than normal washcloth as well as beautiful and one of a kind. I'm making them now for gifts for friends who are also knitters, weavers, or quilters.

Also they introduced me to lace knitting which I'd never really done since I don't really like lacy clothes. But these are lovely patterns and knit up so quickly, you can learn a lot of stitches fast.


----------



## susanmos2000

I get a kick out of knitting dishcloths--they're relatively quick to work up and it's a good way to learn/practice new stitches.


----------



## Christine Dix

susanmos2000 said:


> I get a kick out of knitting dishcloths--they're relatively quick to work up and it's a good way to learn/practice new stitches.


I agree... this is where I can play & explore w/out "messing up" a pattern. And I've a stock pile of them, so every once in a while when someone needs some cheering up, I have a quick little gift to give.  I don't think it's about making sense


----------



## Barbara Ann

I too like to make dish/face cloths. They make great gifts! Everyone loves them. And I can practice my knitting and different types of stitches which is something I always need to do! They also make a quick and easy take along project.


----------



## mcrunk

I Love using them!!

I have been making them in sets with a dish towel to give to my co-workers for ther birthdays! I color coordinate them to their kitchens, and I make some in very neutral colors.
Like Christine Dix said they make a quick litttle gift when an unexpected b'day, wedding shower or get well gift. and they do let you practice stitches.
Give em a try!! you'll love it!!

Myra


----------



## PaKnitter

I love to knit dishcloths/washcloths because it's a great opportunity to try new patterns. I always have one on my knitting needles for a break from a bigger project. And there is never a shortage of people who love receiving one. I knit dishcloths all year long and especially for Christmas.


----------



## LouiseH.

I give them as a little gift to be used as a facecloth....they are fun to make and easy....plus I am one that gets bored with the same color yarn....making facecloths allows me to use all kinds of different colors so I do not get bored...I also add the following prayer with my facecloth and wrap it all in a nice bag....very inexpensive, but people enjoy....


Dear Friend,
As you take a few moments 
to refresh yourself each day, 
Use this handmade facecloth
to wash all your cares away.
This facecloth was prayerfully
knitted, on days when my body would
not allow me to do anything else.
My prayers were that whoever 
used this work of love
would actually feel the 
Lords presence right by
their side, helping to wash all of their 
cares away. The same way that the worlds grime 
will wash away down the drain, in the same way
can all the junk in your heart be taken care of.
The prayers have been prayed, now you can take
care of the rest...ask for it in prayer and you
will receive...peace of mind and peace of heart!
Have a great day
&
God Bless You!


----------



## mcrunk

That's beautiful!!
And so thoughtful!! 
Myra


----------



## muppet

ibrow said:


> Muppet, in what way are they better than J cloths? And in the States, are they always utilitarian? I had the impression from some of those patterns that they could be quite fancy. People seem to colour coordinate them to their kitchens, which means you couldn't bleach them if they got a bit grubby. I'm all for thrifty living, and am willing to be persuaded!


OK girls, Lets sell the knitted dishcloth!
They are thicker than a j cloth, a nice handful when washing down tops.
They can be thrown in the washing machine and will last for ages, not shred at the tiniest tug.
Made in white, they can be bleached without falling to bits.
If you can get a cheap 50gr ball of yarn, they work out cheaper in the long run over the j cloth.
Anyone add anything else?


----------



## kaysgram

I make them for a few reasons...people love to recieve them as gifts, they can be fun to make, and they last forever. I usually make a stack of three, same cotton yarn, or co-ordinating colors, then tie them up with a pretty ribbon and put them in a basket. Sometimes I make a chain from the leftover yarn, tie them up with that, and the recipient has a nice sturdy rope of sorts that they can then use for some other purpose. I have made hundreds of dishcloths in both knit and crochet. As knitting projects go, these take very little time. Vicki


----------



## larsan

I have knit a ton of the dish clothes - they are so much better than what you can buy and because they're knit out of cotton, they are wonderful scrubbies all in one. They last for such a long time and are so easy (and cheap) to make new ones as needed.


----------



## beadness

Do any of you have favorite patterns you want to share? What size are you making them?


----------



## Dreamweaver

OK - I use sponges because I can clean them in the dishwasher - my husband does the cooking and is beyond messy - I am afraid a wet cloth would smell (and we don't have a lot of laundry with only 2 of us.) That said, I weave my own potholders to use up thrums of yarn. I have knit facecloths out of a linen blend to give with a bar of special soap. I, myself use the net puffs.

If I want to try a new pattern, I make squares for an afghan and then give to Project Linus or make a scarf.


I use up cotton to make cute water bottle carriers for the Yoga crowd or my grandaughters and their friends.

I guess all this discussion is going to force me into making one. THANKS A LOT GUYS!!!


----------



## jelun

Glad to see that I am not the only recent convert. 
I tend to make potholders and hot pads more than the dishcloth, same thing only different as my mother would say. 
What the heck is a j cloth? Is it similar to the cheap (and I do mean cheap!) woven cloths that we have here for dishwashing?


----------



## thirwoodnana

Yes what is a j cloth? I think I am about to be converted also.I need something mindless to knit when I get frustrated with a pattern,which seems to happen alot lately.I also think I want to try knitting backwards.just for the heck of it.


----------



## larsan

beadness said:


> Do any of you have favorite patterns you want to share? What size are you making them?


I use the pattern that's printed on the sugar and creme yarn balls and cones. You can make that pattern bigger if you choose...I have small hands so I don't like real big.


----------



## Knit Diva

I am Canadian and love my knitted dishcloths/facecloths! My mom started giving me knitted 100% cotton dishcloths approx 20 years ago. I love them and wouldn't use anything else. Now my mom has Alzheimers and has forgotten how to knit so I have taken up the "ball" so to speak. I have been knitting them for friends and family. They are so durable and last for a long time and washes really well. I like the asorbency and thickness of them. Try them once and you too will only use those. I use Bernat 100% cotton, they have yummy colours for any kitchen/bathroom decor.
Have a great knitting week!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

In my experience, loosely knitted dishcloths were used (by my stepmother) in and around the kitchen sink. She was a meticulous housekeeper, but the light coloured ones always turned a dingy grey; the black one stayed black. Over the years, she did manage to wear a few out.

I prefer tightly knit ones for use in the shower. If you want an exfoliating one, the 'Christmas' ones - with a strand of sparkly stuff wound around the yarn itself - are excellent.

I've learned _not_ to make them too pretty; pretty ones end up being used as doilies, despite their thickness!!

When I used a batch of cotton yarn to make a round baby blanket, there was a partial ball leftover. I knit it into a baby-sized (maybe 5" on a side) washcloth; the mom loved it as much as the blanket! So, size is knitter's choice.


----------



## MegK31

I am not a big fan of knitting dish cloths but some people knit them in different patterns and colors. 

If you go to www.google.com and type free dish cloth patterns, knit or crochet. 

You will come up lots of web sites offering free dish cloth patterns.

I knit my first dish cloth in school many, many years agi in N. Ireland. I was teaching my niece i N.I. how to knit when she was about 8 yrs. and I taught her how to knit a dish cloth. The only problem that I had in N. Ireland they did not have a good selection of cotton yarn. Here in the US there is a wide variety of cotton yarns so you can knit some decorative dish cloths.

However I don't like to waste my time knitting dish cloths but knitting or crocheting them is a good way for a beginner to learn different stitches.


----------



## ibrow

Thank you, one and all. I'm so glad I asked the original question on this - I'm almost convinced! I especially like Jessica-Jean's idea of knitting them as exfoliating wash cloths. And MegK31's idea of using them to teach the young ones to knit is appealing. I'm teaching my 10-year-old niece to knit at the moment, so I think we might try a dish cloth she can give to her Mum for her birthday. But as MegK31 says, other countries don't have the range of cotton that you can buy in the States.


----------



## jbandsma

Another use is to make them a bit longer instead of square and use them as baby burp cloths. They get softer as they're used and washed and you never have enough things to protect your shoulders when you have a new baby.

I made my niece a bunch of them for her baby shower and the person who ended up appreciating them the most was her husband.


----------



## mjp362

i like having one on the needles as "relief" from whatever big project i have going, a little more instant gratification! i also use them all the time! i prefer cotton that has a little acrylic in it as it seems to have a little more stretch to it thus making it easier to work with, Cotton Ease is my favorite! i looked in my cloth drawer the other day and realized i need to make more!! i need to learn a new stitch so here goes.....


----------



## deekim

I've never made a dishcloth, but I think I will now! I can always use a face cloth that will last for more than 1 time.
Dee


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Wow. Just reading through all of your responses has made be very enthusiastic to start knitting dish cloths. Who would have thought. I might add, I laughed out loud reading some of your responses, my cat Cosmo gave me SUCH a look. :lol:


----------



## snnemie

Hello. I just took my husband to Incheon Airport and I've been on that route many times, so took my knitting. I nearly completed a dish/wash cloth enroute. One of my favorite patterns is the 'ball band' cloth, however, I've done some 'twicking' to the pattern, have put borders on each side and make them really colorful. We travel a great deal and when I take a colorful washcloth I'm not likely to leave it behind, as in most countries other than the US, washcloths are not usually furnished. A win win situation. If I just knew how to download photos, I would include a few of the ones that I've made. People love them, they last many moons, wash up really clean and if you give them a vinegar bath, the colors make it through many washings. There is also a take-off on the 'ball band' but it's mitered, putting an i-cord on one end, they hang just about anywhere. Someone also said they're easy to take along and you can make them fast, in the doctor's office, waiting for a train, plane, subway or bus. There is actually a 'cloth of the week club' and each week it publishes a new pattern. Check it out and enjoy. Sandy still in Korea.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I agree with PaKnitter..when you get overwhelmed with a larger project or a more intricate pattern..I just stop before it frustrates me and try a few new patterns on wash/ or dishcloths.
Gives me ideas for other projects..think of them as a larger swatch or sampler.
We all need a fairly no brainer knit just to feed our need to knit lol.
And as PaKnitter said..they make a nice thank you gift or other small gift giving.

Hugs,

Camilla



PaKnitter said:


> I love to knit dishcloths/washcloths because it's a great opportunity to try new patterns. I always have one on my knitting needles for a break from a bigger project. And there is never a shortage of people who love receiving one. I knit dishcloths all year long and especially for Christmas.


----------



## Ellie2438

I wondered about the dish cloths to, even asked my sister who lives in St Louis MO. My Mum makes pan holders with cotton yarn, she's always on the look out for cotton at reduced prices.
Ellie xx


----------



## zoosieq39

My first dishcloths came from my mother-in-law. They wear like iron even after many washings. She showed me how to make them & I was hooked. I have found many with different patterns but the ones I like to make the most are the ones that have a picture in them. For example I have made an apple with a worm in it, a plain apple, a school house & two with different patterns for a wedding of two teachers. The possibilities are endless. I do make them larger because they do shrink when washed.
Nancy


----------



## jemima

What a good idea to sew dish cloths into a throw .I dont think I would fancy them as face cloths or dish cloths. I find cotton quite exspensive to buy in the UK.


----------



## reb lewry

Hi I had never heard of knitted dish cloths but was introduced to them by my sister who also told me if made from synthetic rather than wool it is excellent for cleaning tea stains out of china cups.


----------



## panddgon

I haved knit many dishcloths through the years, and even though I really enjoy doing it, my problem is that every time I use one after about 2 days it always starts to smell. I've been very careful to wring them out alot, and it just doesn't matter. So if you are only going to use it once or twice and then throw it in the laundry I guess it would be ok. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Lidlamzdiv

PaKnitter said:


> I love to knit dishcloths/washcloths because it's a great opportunity to try new patterns. I always have one on my knitting needles for a break from a bigger project. And there is never a shortage of people who love receiving one. I knit dishcloths all year long and especially for Christmas.


Ditto. I'm making a pair right now for a friend whos birthday is today and I'll be seeing her on Wednesday. I'm making them in her favorite color - Pink and a variegated pink. This works out great as I'm broke and didn't have the $ to buy her something nice. I'm sure I have some nice, scented body wash that I can put with it. Quick, inexpensive and fun to make and receive. :thumbup:


----------



## LaGato

You all have convinced me, I need to knit dish/face clothes. Being a bleach nut I never thought of using a white cotton. I will try one. I know my friend sells them at craft shows and she says they are quite popular. Here I come knit dishcloth! :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH

My mother made them during the depression and WWII, she taught me to make them. We had always used them for dishes and cleaning. My oldest daughter discovered that after just a few launderings in the machine, they became very soft. Then she started using them for facecloths.


----------



## zoosieq39

I soak mine in dish washer powder disolved in hot water, then throw them in the washer with other towels


----------



## phacht

To solve the problem of your hand knit dish cloths smelling, get them quite wet (but not dripping!) and throw them in the microwave for 1 minute. The microwave will kill all the bacteria and the cloth will be sweet smelling when it comes out of the microwave.


----------



## jmai5421

I, too make dishcloths to sell at craft shows with embroidered dishtowels. I love all your ideas. I am going to take the prayer to our church knitting group to make facecloths for the health kits we make up. We were doing prayer shawls but now are on baby hats for LWR. They need them to go with the fleece jacktes in the baby layettes that go arouond the world, wherever needed. The same with the health care kits
I also like the burp cloth idea and will be making them for the new babies in the family and friends.
I never heard of the vinegar bath to preserve the color, but will try it. Mine do get dingy and I use them knowing that they are still clean, just dingy. I will try the white ones and bleach. However I do like to coordinate to my kitchen or a particular holiday. I also have made myself many and tend to go through at least two per day so they do not get smelly. thanks for all the wonderful ideas. I love this forum.


----------



## DotMorancy

Ibrow: I, too, love to make dishcloths! It's a nice project to keep in the car for long waits at doctors, etc. I like to make a variety of colorful ones. When the colored ones get too yucky, I put them in with my rags. Hubby loves them for washing the car!


----------



## Gweniepooh

For those of you new to making dish/face cloths www.knittingpatterncentral has tons of nice free patterns for them, too.


----------



## pennycarp

Did I miss the answer to the question, "What is a J cloth"?


----------



## Clara Jo

I too do a great deal of dishcloth knitting. I keep a bag of cotton yarn and needles in the car and knit anytime my husband is doing the driving, usually to and from church, a twenty five minute trip each way. I have friends and family who love them. One lady asked to buy some for her niece who used them to clean her baby's face as they were so soft. Another friend always used them to clean her mirrors. They left no fibers on the mirror. I too have had people use the round knitted ones for doilies. Many of the afghans that I have made are really dish cloth patterns with lots more stitches cast on.


----------



## tysgramum

I, too, knit dishcloths, face cloths & dish towels. This is how my Grandmother taught my cousin and I how to knit at age 6. I use inexpensive cotton so it's not a big draw on the budget. They are the perfect "to go" project. They are a wonderful break from the usual lace large projects I do. They last forever. And yes, they are bleachable when they get dirty. I've even made mop covers for the wood floors. I bumped them up a bit for the kitchen floor by using strips of nylon net to knit around the edge for the scrubbing part. 
There are several knit-along-groups on line for a dishcloth every two weeks. http://monthlydishclothkal.blogspot.com/ is one.


----------



## flohel

I too have knitted facecloths and baby bibs.


----------



## bonster

I haven't made dish cloths but I think I will! Sounds like a great way to use up some of my stash. Do I need to use 100% cotton? I assume size is whatever as is pattern. Great way to learn a new stitch too.


----------



## CRdogmom

Here in my area of Costa Rica cotton yarn is hard to find, but there is lots of string that is soft and all cotton, that is used to tie tamales. I have knitted several items from this string such as dishcloths and market bags and hand towels. It is cheap ans very durable.


----------



## carolport

My Mom crocheted many dish cloths for me. We lost her two years ago so I treasure them. I can't bear to use them for dish cloths so I use them for doilies on my kitchen counters. I wash them by hand because I want them to last forever. They're a daily reminder of the beautiful, wonderful Mom I was blessed with.


----------



## Susan B.

I knit dishcloths becuase they're quick and easy. I find they're easy to knit with cotton yarm. They make nice gifts, and I made one for my mother and each of my sisters for Christmas last year. They said they were too pretty to use to wash dishes.


----------



## past

I love my knitted and crocheted dish cloths. I have made many. They decorate my counters. I'm the type of person that grabs a clean dish cloth every time I do dishes. The store bought ones never last so I started making my own. I live in an RV and don't have drawers to put things in so I display my fancy dish cloths on a hook rack designed for hanging cooking utensils on. My hubby prefers a sponge, but I'm concerned with bacteria growing in the sponge.


----------



## jbhoward

My mother has knitted dishcloths for many years using the cotton yarn. They had been the best cloths I had ever used. Now I have discovered knitting using double strands of crochet thread and I love them even more. I am now knitting them because you cannot buy any cloths that come close to the durability and usability of the knitted variety.


----------



## RebeccaKay

beadness said:


> Do any of you have favorite patterns you want to share? What size are you making them?


I have been making dishclothes for quite some time, I have found that they are great gifts for my children's teachers and as they have gotten older we give them as gifts to missionary familys. Which is great cause they take up and can fill small spaces in the luggage. A weekend ago I gave a pile of them to my soon to be daughter in law, to add to their stash of wedding goodies.
And yes I have a couple of special patterns I like. I think it's called Chinese wave. It's worked in even numbers. Say 40 stitches cast on work for a few rows fr a border, then 3 stitches on each side . In the middle 34 stitches you would knit one, slip one across to the last 3 stitches, do your border and turn, work your border and purl back. In the next row you doyour border, them slip, knit, slip, knit... across do your border, turn, border, purl and so on.... One of you ladies look at this and tell me if I wrote this out correctly.


----------



## sam07671

They are just greaqt quick pojects to make and always welcomed to recieve.


----------



## sam07671

Bonster, I use the Lilly sugar and cream yarn. It is great to work with and learned about them from their label. I amde my 3 grown kids some for Xmas last year and they all love them. I am going to make them somemore for Xmas this year.


----------



## knitminnie

That is so beautiful and makes the gift so warm.


----------



## rockoak

YES - what is a "J" cloth!?!? Would someone explain these?


----------



## evesch

pennycarp said:


> Did I miss the answer to the question, "What is a J cloth"?


I did not find the answer either so I googled it and found that it is a brand name for what we in the States call a Handi Wipes. Yes! a knitted cloth is major far superior to that item!!!


----------



## askem1728

beadness said:


> Do any of you have favorite patterns you want to share? What size are you making them?


one of my favorite places to get patterns is from http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.com/ plus i just got to test knit a cloth for her. and another place is http://dishandwashclothmania.com/. plus my hubby will not let me but any store bought dish cloths any more he says the knit ones are better because they hold more soap and get everything cleaner. we use them for almost everything.
happy yarn fun every one off to get little one to school now.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## theyarnlady

Ever dish cloth I have recieved I did not like they were to bulky when I used them to wash glassed ect. could not get them into bottom of glass ect. But wow, you people are very creative. Never thought to use finer yarn or crochet thread. I have knitted face clothes out of linen with a pattern I found. I will have to try this. You all have started me on a new project. Thank you.


----------



## Ciyona

Well, I love all the chat about dishcloths, I loved the little prayer that was wonderful this early in the morn. You could add a basket with some good homemade salts or lotions, put in a sea shell and there is a good gift for anyone. It would be great to take to a festival to sell. How about calling it a prayer cleansing cloth. Made with love and prayers for those in need of special care.


----------



## omadoma

My beautiful cloths kept disappearing! I finally discovered that my teenage sons who were BMX racers were using them to wrap and protect their goggles! :roll: I couldn't complain, of course, because they worked. Now they are in their thirties and I give them to them with a note attached that reads "Use This".
Tysgramum ~ Thanks for the http://monthlydishclothkal.blogspot.com/ link. I loved it, especially the pink Kiss Me cloth.
Enjoy your day. Sherry


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66

knitted or crocheted these cloths work in the kitchen, bathroom or shower-best way to try a new stitch/pattern. good way to show/share with others in your group as well. besides being'green' the smelly scrubber/sponge you try to sanitize/clean in the dishwasher never comes back to it's original appearance. i made the kittycat crochet pattern for 'show and tell'. a friend ended up using it as gifts to her family, dishcloth, kitchen towel, changed the colors for each family member but had one common color for all. just a variation on the tear drop but what a bonanza. made a blankie for our xmas sale from the dishcloth pattern and it was our first sale


----------



## Ciyona

That is funny. Maybe you need to make them a goggle case.


----------



## knitty

Evelyn Clark has a lot of dog face ones on ravelry for free,I made them in strips with regular worsted weight yarn sewed them altogether and made my dtr in law a dog afghan with them,and with initial dishcloth letters I put her name across the bottom.


----------



## jberg

Good morning! Why knit dishcloths? Why not? I use mine in the shower and like them much better than regular washcloths. They gently scrub you clean, dry out faster, don't get smelly and can come in all kinds of nice colors and patterns. On with the knitted dishcloth!! Happy Needling. jb


----------



## sr3112

My mother always crocheted dishcloths. Good friends of mine all knit them....and they also knit face cloths (wash cloths). The face cloths are usually a more fancy design. 

stephen


----------



## dkeith

I have made a lot of dishcloths. I was so excited to see the ones with the letters of the alphabet on them posted last week and can't wait to get started. I gave my co-workers knitted dishcloths when I retired and everyone was so appreciative. I just gave my mom 17 of them last week to hand out to seniors in her care home. Love making them.
They are at every craft sale here in Manitoba.


----------



## nmoll

I don't make them, but I have a friend that makes dish rags. They are great. Every time my birthday comes around I always hope that I will get a couple new ones. She also makes scrubbers intertwining tulle with the yarn. They are wonderful.


----------



## RebeccaKay

rockoak said:


> YES - what is a "J" cloth!?!? Would someone explain these?


I goggled it and this is what I found:

J-cloth 
trademark 
Definition:U.K. a trademark for a disposable cloth used for cleaning, dusting, washing dishes, and other domestic jobs


----------



## Betulove

Can I steal your pray. I do not like to make the dish cloth. I have a grand daughter who love them. She started a land slide.
Every one I know seem to want them. They are what I call public knitting. Some one ask what you making, At are craft fair the lady get $2 a piece for them. Please let me know if it okay to use your pray. Blessing to you Betty


LouiseH. said:


> I give them as a little gift to be used as a facecloth....they are fun to make and easy....plus I am one that gets bored with the same color yarn....making facecloths allows me to use all kinds of different colors so I do not get bored...I also add the following prayer with my facecloth and wrap it all in a nice bag....very inexpensive, but people enjoy....
> 
> Dear Friend,
> As you take a few moments
> to refresh yourself each day,
> Use this handmade facecloth
> to wash all your cares away.
> This facecloth was prayerfully
> knitted, on days when my body would
> not allow me to do anything else.
> My prayers were that whoever
> used this work of love
> would actually feel the
> Lords presence right by
> their side, helping to wash all of their
> cares away. The same way that the worlds grime
> will wash away down the drain, in the same way
> can all the junk in your heart be taken care of.
> The prayers have been prayed, now you can take
> care of the rest...ask for it in prayer and you
> will receive...peace of mind and peace of heart!
> Have a great day
> &
> God Bless You!


----------



## rockoak

Thanks for the "J" cloth explnation!! Makes sense that
our "version" would be better, eh?! Much less expensive, for sure - and a lot more fun!


----------



## RitaCarola

ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


When knitted with 100% cotton, they are so soft and they scrub really well and absorbent, they are so absorbent... I love them... I used to say I wouldn't knit a dish cloth, but once I tried one out for myself... I love them... I don't use any other...


----------



## connietoo

They are great!!! The pattern I use is Grandmothers favorite dishcloth. Google it and you will get the pattern.


----------



## deejdee51

Hi
I discovered knitted dishclothes about four months ago, and have made two since then. My hubby and I both love them.I started with casting on three stitches (row 1)
row 2 k1 next st knit into the front and back of stitch
row 3 K1 next st knit into the front and back of stitch k to end
repeat row 3 until 40 stitches
then
k1 k2tog knit to end
repeat this row until three stitches left
cast off
sew in ends

I used two threads of cotton with size 5 mm needles

Am going to make them for all the family
Cheers Dee


----------



## LEE1313

Well ladies once again we have voiced our opinions on dish/wash cloths. Hand made seems to have won. I love them. I make them for gifts. Great fast project to work on. I can practice new stitches.
Love making the ones with "pictures". My Praying Hands was the hit at Delaneny's Communion. And has been tucked away in the hope chest for her. That made me feel proud as a pea cock.

I make soap holders, back scrubbers,straw cleaners, bibs, burp cloths all from the same cotton. NO complaints from anyone who has received them.
Love the prayer idea to add to the finished cloths. May I add it to mine??

I love mine in the shower. Lots of suds, and such a nice feeling to the touch.

SO to all that knit/crochet dish/wash cloths 3 cheers!!!
Have a great day.
Linda


----------



## SherryH

-jbhoward-

I've never thought of using crochet cotton for dishcloths. You said you double the thread, then do you just use the same needle and pattern as for regular kitchen cotton? I would imagine that they are a bit stiffer and would scrub dishes better.


----------



## btibbs70

I crochet or knit them in all sizes (4"sq to 14" sq), using crochet thread or Peaches and Cream (100% cotton) in Ecru or White.

My mother, who had dozens of cloths from me, uses them as originally intended or creatively. 

She has used them as doilies (under her: FAX machine, reader, cat  ). She doesn't like frilly doilies, so the patterns for cloths appeal to her.

I encourage all my cloth recipients to bleach freely and then neutralize with vinegar (bleach is a base).

I am also making a sampler afghan (knitted) using only dishcloths. It's Peaches and Cream white, so I will dye it later to match whatever.


----------



## Ciyona

Okay everyone. It is my belief that the J-cloth is nothing more than the American handi wipe. The information below shows a picture of one when you go to the website. This topic is quite fun to follow. Also may I use the prayer I would like to make my cousins a wonderful gift while they are having their chemo and radiation treatments. I also have a cousin who makes body polish and lotion that would be great in a basket for gifts


Topic: What is J-Cloth? - Roborovski Hamsters 
J-Cloth is just regular kitchen paper towelling. It's nearly always white/ blue striped and is perfect, shredded up, as make-shift hamster ...

roborovskihamsters.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/325904-what... - Similar


----------



## Charlotte80

sunnybutterfly said:


> Wow. Just reading through all of your responses has made be very enthusiastic to start knitting dish cloths. Who would have thought. I might add, I laughed out loud reading some of your responses, my cat Cosmo gave me SUCH a look. :lol:


Love your cat.


----------



## Charlotte80

sunnybutterfly said:


> Wow. Just reading through all of your responses has made be very enthusiastic to start knitting dish cloths. Who would have thought. I might add, I laughed out loud reading some of your responses, my cat Cosmo gave me SUCH a look. :lol:


Love your cat.


----------



## rita j

I live in the Midwest & have knitted dishcloths for years. The only one I will use in my kitchen. Almost every one that I have given them to love them & ask for more. Makes a nice "tuck in" at Christmas.


----------



## Ann Zuk

Enjoyed reading all the responses regarding knitted dish cloths. I have in the past crocheted these dish cloths but never really thought about knitting them. As I have to watch what I'm doing with crocheting but can knit and watch TV at the same time, I will in future be knitting all the dish/wash cloths. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## RebeccaKay

I just bookmarked this chat line. There are a lot of great links to some really neat patterns.


----------



## missvonniev

Another use is to make them a bit longer instead of square and use them as baby burp cloths. They get softer as they're used and washed and you never have enough things to protect your shoulders when you have a new baby.

I made my niece a bunch of them for her baby shower and the person who ended up appreciating them the most was her husband.

AWESOME idea! I wish we'd had these way back when!


----------



## Charlotte80

CRdogmom said:


> Here in my area of Costa Rica cotton yarn is hard to find, but there is lots of string that is soft and all cotton, that is used to tie tamales. I have knitted several items from this string such as dishcloths and market bags and hand towels. It is cheap ans very durable.


Down in the Hills of the Missouri Ozarks where I grew up the farmers wives saved the string from the tops of the bags of stock feed and crocheted them into doilies. The bags themselves were printed, usually with flowers and three bags were enough to make a dress. Flour and sugar bags were white and they were bleached and made into underwear and also dish towels.


----------



## bonster

Thanks!


sam07671 said:


> Bonster, I use the Lilly sugar and cream yarn. It is great to work with and learned about them from their label. I amde my 3 grown kids some for Xmas last year and they all love them. I am going to make them somemore for Xmas this year.


----------



## Anndee

I don't at the moment, but one of the news letters I get is running a challenge you might like to look at to make one a day
Best free crochet/dishclothchallenge


----------



## smileydeniseral

I have used knitted dishcloths to teach people to knit. Cotton is an easy first yarn to work with. The first can be a garter stitch square. The second has a garter stitch border with a stockinette stitch square in the middle. The third is a seed stitch square. The fourth has 2 cables, a left and a right twist, on either side. From there, a diamond with increases and decreases. There are so many skills you can learn with the simple dishcloth. And you end up with something pretty that you can be proud to use. 
Denise


----------



## melber777

I like knitting dishcloths because they are easy and quick. They are good projects for traveling or waiting somewhere. Knit dishcloths are also nice to have in your kitchen because they are more durable, thicker, and prettier than store bought washcloths. I won't buy a dishcloth again, I buy more yarn!!


----------



## wittless knitter

i belong to a small ladies social group and we exchange small gifts to each other for Christmas. i never actually buy anything. i make up a bag of home/hand made items such as knitted dish clothes, jams, jellies or jewelry. if i skip a year of the dish clothe, the next year someone will usually "hint" that they hope they get a dish clothe. i am the only crafty person in the group, so its easy for me. i think they're great. jo in ga


----------



## Justme

I knit them for the kitchen as well as baby wash clothes to give out to new mums. They are quick and easy and as said above you can try out new stitches. I have a co-worker who just crochets them as she is watching TV in the evenings and she gives them to the seniors that live in her building. They are very much loved. She always has a basket of 50 or so on hand. Whenever she needs a gift she always has one. They are great made of white as well for wedding gifts and you know that no one else will have given that same gift. Try one you might just love them and get addicted to knitting them but be careful as everyone will be wanting you to make them for them.


----------



## louisekimbley

Use a color proof bleach or oxy clean on those grubby dishcloths. Louise


----------



## Charlotte80

Wow, this questions got about the same response as "why knit socks" fun to read everyone's ideas.


----------



## Rosie543

If you have never used a knitted dishcloth ...you must! they are wonderful. May mother knitted me one 35 years ago and I thought the same thing, until I tried one. Don't use anything else and keep one on my needles going all the time. I think you will really enjoy the dishcloth!


----------



## Chrissy

I couldnt have imagined crochet/knitted washcloths before. After reading all the very interesting notes, I am now off to my local yarn shop for cotton!!


----------



## Nancyjake

I like the knitted dishcloth/dish towel combination for a quick, inexpenisve gift. Some of my friends do patterns and colors to fit their kitchens........I tend to use whatever color cotton yarn I have and the simplest pattern. Often do the variegated color combinations.


----------



## Ciyona

whatever happen to the good ole days? I remember the flour sacks and the things that could be made from them. We used them for towels to dry the dishes. I also remember my mom talking about making underpants out of them. Happy knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Ciyona

You know Ladies, with the cotton yarn you could also do potholders, but I would double it. Cotton won't melt like the acrylics do with hot pots and also you can make a pot lid cover so you don't burn your hands lifting a hot lid.


----------



## TracyMar

I haven't made any for gifts, I usually make them for myself as a way to practice a new pattern, one that's more complicated than I am used to.


----------



## jenngal77

They work great to wash dishes with! They are easy to knit and fun to find different patterns. I make them to sell actually  They sell quite well in my mother's craft booth.


----------



## DragonLady

I like to knit them as gifts. This site gives you lots of patters to give Themed gifts:
http://freepatterns.k1p1keepingyouinstitchesstudio.com/BZZ.html


----------



## AuntKnitty

I have knit a lot of dish or wash cloths as i have several friends who love them, so I always make sure that I have some on hand. I've gotten more into making dish or hand towels and just found a pattern for a hand towel that has a knit top with a button hole for use in the kitchen. I'm alwats misplacing my handtowels in the kitchen, but when one is button around a door handle, I know where that is!

Right now, I'm making gerf cloths for my goddaughter who is having her baby on Thursday. She saw my stash of terry cloth yarn, grabbed it and requested LOTS of them. I can make two a day in between working and studying, so I'll have a nice pile for her by then!


----------



## conie

I also knit my own dishcloths and have for years. I love the feel of them and they do a great job on my counter top and dishes etc. The best is to wash them one time to get the feel of them. I know everyone will love them also you can crochet them. they are small but big enough for any job. I also use the pattern on Sugar and Cream yarn.
connie / Ohio


----------



## Kichi

CRdogmom, You are in my thoughts. I too find many different fibers to knit with. I do not have alot of money to buy yarn with so find many other fibers to fill my need to knit. I have never knit with any yarn that cost more than a few dollars so have no idea what the good yarn feels like to knit. But, I am happy just to be able to knit. Some of the fibers I have knit with are sure different and tend to make a one of a kind item.


----------



## Knittinggranny

panddgon said:


> I haved knit many dishcloths through the years, and even though I really enjoy doing it, my problem is that every time I use one after about 2 days it always starts to smell. I've been very careful to wring them out alot, and it just doesn't matter. So if you are only going to use it once or twice and then throw it in the laundry I guess it would be ok. Does anyone else have this problem?


I've found it just the opposite. It is much easier to rinse out all the soap from a hand knitted cotton dish cloth than from a commercial dish cloth, thus eliminating the "sour" smell. I was hooked on them since the first one I made and won't use anything else. I've made many for gifts, also.


----------



## rockoak

The soap "pockets" are great for bath or shower - an "all-in-one
and no slippery soap to lose or drop. They also make great
gifts with lovely soap in them and/or part of a basket gift.


----------



## pennycarp

Thank you, Eve. . It never occurred to me to Google it!


----------



## aliceones

I told my daughter's friend about Paradise and said a lot of people make dish/wash cloths. I never heard of it. She said oh I love them. So more as a joke I made two of the leafy pattern in peaches and cream yarn and sent them to her. she hasn't recieved them yet. they live in Toronto. I hope she likes them. She will be surprisd. I just noticed there is a pattern for a dish cloth on the back of the paper on the yarn. I will have to check it out. It is kind of addictive.


----------



## domesticgod

what is a "J" cloth?


----------



## Erma

At our senior citizens center knitting class beginners were taught to make a dishcloth as their first project. The most simple pattern was instant proof that you can indeed knit! I made 24 before I was confident enough to progress to something more challenging! I now knit two for each couple at church who are getting married. A useful and for me an inexpensive way to contribute to the large number in our congregation.


----------



## domesticgod

This is the pattern I use the most. It's quick and it's easy and they turn out great.


----------



## domesticgod

Sorry, I forgot to include the link.
http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html


----------



## Julianne

Yes, you can bleach them. I have had the same dishcloths for years. The bleach does not even affect them. The cotton yarn cleans beautifully, and they wash and dry great. They work up quickly. I prefer these to sponges. Every day a new color and new pattern. Before sponges, there were dishclothes to do dishes and any other cleaning. I love making them and using them. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## marilyn77

Our group of ladies knit washcloths to put in military care boxes for overseas. The troups really like them.


----------



## sparkiee

I have made loads of knitted dishcloths and given them away to friends and family. They love them. I even crochet 2 together and use them as pot holders. They are great. I wash them in bleach and have no problem with them. I am still making them. I guess I am hooked on them. I have made them in every color that Lily Brand makes. I have a good supply of the Lily Brand as I love it. Have fun with the dishcloths.


----------



## sam07671

I want to try the dish towels. I love the dish cloths. Is there a pattern for the dish towels? Or do you just make up your own. Great idea.


----------



## Bulldog

Louise, that was a beautiful prayer and hope you don't mind but I copied it. And to all the yankees out there (My Mom was a yankee from Massaachusetts), Mom used them for years and got my Sis and I started on them. Peop;e who don't knit love them. Facecloths can be rolled and put in basket of toiletries. If for baby, they can be put in basket with baby bath necessities. Women love the cloths to wash and scrub with. They are an inexpensive gift and so much fun to make...very addictive...good project to make while waiting anywhere. Make them in white if you are concerned about washing and dilute a little bleach.
There are two sites that have wonderful dish cloths...most free on Ravelry, but some are $2 and well worth it.
Then some nice person on this site (I think Sue?) posted this site that I love for Baby Bibs & matching facecloths http.//downcloverlaineblogspot.com. Has great baby gifts. I must have put it in wrong. Copying those patterns today before my DH transfers my patterns to disc as puter is slowing down. If you buy cone of cotton from http.//Herschners.com it will make tons of cloths. HL & Michaels has huge selection of cotton thread and new one is I Love This Cotton (very soft). Hugs to you all...Betty


----------



## Bulldog

Yes, I have found several sites for towels. http//[email protected] These are beautiful and I think $4 a pattern, but as you will see worth it. And of coarse good ole Ravelry. God Bless...Betty


----------



## kurichan

So many replies already but I'll still post!!

I'm addicted to making dish/wash cloths. I always have at least one OTN. I give them out like candy and everyone always asks for MORE! I'm so pleased and gratified that people use and want my projects.

It's also an excellent way to practice increases, decreases, new stitches, and cables. If you make a mistake, who cares?! It's a dishcloth. If you only make the tired old "grandma's favorite", I heartily encourage you to branch out and try one of the millions of patterns out there! Mosaic, slipped stitches, lace, cable, ribs--everything can be done in a dishcloth. With 2 balls of cheap cotton yarn you can make a couple of cloths that look great together because they use the same color.

P.S. Did I mention I love making dishcloths?? ;-)


----------



## mjp362

domesticgod said:


> Sorry, I forgot to include the link.
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html


thank you! I have started one right now!


----------



## RebeccaKay

I have a whole note book of free dish colth patterns. I find them on different sites and print them out. I then put notes on the pages, if they knit large or small, if I liked doing the pattern. I only have Yuch! written on one of them. I did it as the pattern said but I just did't like the way it worked up or the final rag. Oh well, one out off 100 plus isn't too bad.


----------



## sues4hrts

That's beautiful and what a nice gift for someone you care about. It will now be my new project. I've made them for the troups, but not in any fancy patterns. Now I will certainly try my hand at this. Alwyas looking for some small project as a carry along in my bag of tricks! Sue in CA


----------



## marilyn77

I also have copied the prayer. It really is good. thank you Louise. Please let us know if it's ok to use it.


----------



## Ggirl

Hi All,

This will be my first post. I am a fairly new knitter and dishcloths and face cloths are something I really enjoy. What with the small format, I was able to devise my own patterns for the first time. They are also very portable for traveling. I have learned that although very lacy patterns are fun to knit they do make the cloth less satisfactory for face washing and they stretch a great deal -- I now prefer to stick with textured stitches, cables, etc. I haven't given any as gifts, yet, but am making my stockpile. A special shout out to Karen from Shreveport -- sorry I lost your login name. (This is Barb)


----------



## RebeccaKay

kurichan said:


> So many replies already but I'll still post!!
> 
> I'm addicted to making dish/wash cloths. I always have at least one OTN. I give them out like candy and everyone always asks for MORE! I'm so pleased and gratified that people use and want my projects.
> 
> It's also an excellent way to practice increases, decreases, new stitches, and cables. If you make a mistake, who cares?! It's a dishcloth. If you only make the tired old "grandma's favorite", I heartily encourage you to branch out and try one of the millions of patterns out there! Mosaic, slipped stitches, lace, cable, ribs--everything can be done in a dishcloth. With 2 balls of cheap cotton yarn you can make a couple of cloths that look great together because they use the same color.
> 
> P.S. Did I mention I love making dishcloths?? ;-)


This is precisely my thoughts!


----------



## Jane Walker

What is a "J" cloth?


----------



## Jane Walker

What is a "J" cloth?


----------



## knitandshoot

I taught some friends knitting and I started them with dish cloths, they loved it, and had gratification much quicker than anything else!


----------



## PeppermintPatti

What a kind Lady you are . God Bless You


----------



## domesticgod

mjp362 said:


> domesticgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to include the link.
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! I have started one right now!
Click to expand...

You're welcome. Have fun!


----------



## M81

Hello from Wisconsin ibrow. Search Free Knit Dishcloth Patterns and you will get dozens of patterns to try. My family's favorite is a simple one under Grandma's Favorite For Christmas every year I make the dishcloths for all family members and friends and I have a stash on hand for thank you gifts. They are quick to make and once you get started you won't want to quit. Have a good day and happy knitting. It's a beautiful day here in Wisconsin today.

Mary


----------



## GMADRAGON2

I knit them to learn new stitch patterns! They are easy to knit/frog and then try again. They are small, can be made (as someone said) into a larger item by sewing together, and, most of us need dish clothes that are easy to launder and absorbent. AND ....

They can also be used as wash clothes and are great to get rid of dirt and grime because most of them have a right/wrong side where the latter can be used to scrub the face without harsh results! 
AND ...

Knit a longer one, double over put an old sheet cut and layered and 'waffle' sewn, into a it! (Old sheets, cut into pot holder sized squares, layered and sewn together make great 'inners' for pot holders ... and CHEAP.)


----------



## TitiSyd

I knit dishclothes all the time for gift baskets. Also I've learn new pattern and stitches by knitting some of the fancy ones. Which have served me well in my big projects! So dish clothes are a great learning tool and make nice presents!


----------



## aliekitn99

If you use 100% cotton, you can use the cloths as trivets or hot pads. I like knitting washcloths because they are fast and make nice gifts, are perfect "little" project to practice new stitches and easy to take with you when you have to wait some place like the doctors office or waiting to pickup the kiddies from school.

Happy Knitting,
Kim


----------



## CBCAROL

Panddgon,

I have made & used these dishcloths & washcloths for over 30 years..... I always have a supply of at least a dozen in my kitchen towel drawer.....
I usually use them for 1-2 days (until they start to look bad) and then place them where they can dry & put into the hamper until wash day..... I NEVER use bleach or clorox on them as they will lose most of their color..... BUT i use the CLOROX 2 .... which is a non bleach color brightener...... They do fade a little over time, but I really do not care..... after they get very pale in color or old looking than they go into my scrub/dust rag bag & are used for dirtier jobs, like cleaning the oven, the picnic table, the grill, etc.
As far as giving for gifts, I like to put a group of 3 with a ribbon around for a cute little gift & if I make them for face cloths, then I add a nice smaller bar of face soap & add the bow.....
They always bring Thank You's and SMILES......
It is a GREAT way of practicing my stitches for knitting, as I am a new knitter..... and even though I have crocheted for 65 years, I sometimes get a liking for a new fancy stitch/pattern & this is easier than making swatches.......


----------



## jemima

A Jay cloth is a disposable dish cloth usually about 10 in a packet .They are quite handy to have They are quite strong and can be used to wash dishes, wipe bath, basins.worktops and last a few days .They will stand gentle bleaching and easily disposed of.


----------



## btibbs70

OMgoodness! That's the *first* dishcloth I ever knitted. I had forgotten all about that pattern.
TNX for posting the reminder.:thumbup:


domesticgod said:


> Sorry, I forgot to include the link.
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html


----------



## Alicia214

I got the idea to knit dish cloths from a friend,we offer them to hospital gift shops to help them raise money.
I make them for me as well they are much cheaper than J cloths
and more sanitary.one ball of cotton can produce 2 cloths that last for ages.


----------



## anniem

I hate to be an Anti-Annie but I really prefer crocheted cloths because they last 10 times longer. I've knit and crocheted cloths and the knit ones seem to start unraveling within a few washings but the crocheted ones just wear and wear and wear and yes, they were made from the same yarn.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

These are my favorites. They are from the first Mason-Dixon book.


----------



## RebeccaKay

Sewbizgirl, what do they look like on the back?
Thank you,
RebeccaKay


----------



## btibbs70

Wow! Those are beautiful :-o


Sewbizgirl said:


> These are my favorites. They are from the first Mason-Dixon book.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

RebeccaKay said:


> Sewbizgirl, what do they look like on the back?
> Thank you,
> RebeccaKay


Just stripes without the slip stitch...


----------



## colethianc

I've been making and using dish/face cloths for years, and absolutely love them! Like many of the previous posts, it's a good way to practice new stitches, and produce something larger than a swatch. They make perfect, simple hostess gifts with a nice bar of soap. I've also made the small baby washcloths with baby bath products for shower gifts. They are just FUN! I have some friends who want me to make theme dish cloths every year. Just try them..


----------



## Sewbizgirl

btibbs70 said:


> Wow! Those are beautiful :-o
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my favorites. They are from the first Mason-Dixon book.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Great for leftover small balls of cotton, too. Remember to use UNMERCERIZED cotton, like Sugar and Cream...


----------



## Scoot915

I found this topic ironic as I just knit a dish cloth last night.
I love them for all the reasons mentioned in this post but mostly I knit them because they are a cheap, quick project that gives me a sense of accomplishment when I am frustrated with a complicated project.
There are endless patterns online.
Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet but I believe there are a few dishcloth of the month clubs on Raverly.


----------



## GMADRAGON2

beadness said:


> Do any of you have favorite patterns you want to share? What size are you making them?


Pick up *ANY* book of how-to-knit instructions for new stitch patterns in either knit or crochet. Then simply adjust them to fit a washcloth or dishcloth .... usually (depending on the pattern stitch) around 36-40 stitches in knit on size 7 needles ; or around 25-30 stitches with an H hook in crochet. You can work out the kinks through experimentation, since these are easy to frog in either technique!


----------



## GMADRAGON2

BTW ... if you are working out frustrations ... FROGGING these projects is a great way to relieve the stress of other, more complicated, projects that may need a more careful FROG!!!! :evil:


----------



## Boondocks

ibrow: one of my friends is visiting New Zealand this month. I told her I hoped you didn't have an earthquake where she was! How are things over there now? We have prayed for all of you there because of it!
Boondocks


----------



## wittless knitter

this is also my favorite pattern for dish clothes. quick and easy and i get 2 from one ball of sugar and cream. used to do more fancy ones,but decided, why: the varigated yarns are great for this one. keep on knitting. jo in ga.


----------



## CathyS

Hi everyone - I had kind of forgotten about the string ones - thanks for the reminder. I made some years ago with string that I "collected" from dog food/cat food bags and any other bags that were closed with string. I tied the ends together with a solid square knot and wound it into a ball. When I made the dishcloths, I didn't even tuck in the ends, they made great scrubbers! They washed up great and are a bit rougher than the regular cotton, so they made great cleaning cloths. 

I remember my Mother talked about using the flour sack dresses etc when she was growing up, and her Mother was the one who originally gave me the idea about the string dishcloths. I used to make them and give some to her every year. She used them all the time, so did my Mother and myself. My mother -in-law loved them too. 

If you don't want all the ends to deal with, I have also used cone string. I usually got it in a farm supply store. They had some colors too. The string ones are a bit lighter weight than the cotton thread that we have now - and they are less expensive and very durable for scrubber type uses.

Just another idea. This forum is a real blast!!

Cathy S


----------



## josheli

knitting takes less yarn then crochet. The colored ones can't be bleached but the white can. They both are pretty can can be fancy or plain. It's crafter choice I guess.


----------



## headlemk

Our charity knitting group at church knitted about 32 cloths (we called them spa cloths) at Christmas, paired them with glycerin soap, tied with a ribbon and donated them to TESSA, which is a abused women & children's shelter. We figured they could use some pampering.


----------



## srander

LouiseH. said:


> I give them as a little gift to be used as a facecloth....they are fun to make and easy....plus I am one that gets bored with the same color yarn....making facecloths allows me to use all kinds of different colors so I do not get bored...I also add the following prayer with my facecloth and wrap it all in a nice bag....very inexpensive, but people enjoy....
> 
> Dear Friend,
> As you take a few moments
> to refresh yourself each day,
> Use this handmade facecloth
> to wash all your cares away.
> This facecloth was prayerfully
> knitted, on days when my body would
> not allow me to do anything else.
> My prayers were that whoever
> used this work of love
> would actually feel the
> Lords presence right by
> their side, helping to wash all of their
> cares away. The same way that the worlds grime
> will wash away down the drain, in the same way
> can all the junk in your heart be taken care of.
> The prayers have been prayed, now you can take
> care of the rest...ask for it in prayer and you
> will receive...peace of mind and peace of heart!
> Have a great day
> &
> God Bless You!


Thank you for this poem, a great encouragement to keep or give away, and sooooooooooo true, "...my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid." I love the hand made dishclothes whether they are knit or crocheted. They clean the dishes so well and while working I have nice thoughts about handywork instead of dishes.


----------



## Pat S.

When mine smell bad, I place them in the largest silverware container in the dish washer and run them through. If they don't get dry, I just put them in the dryer or on a towel rack. I knit matching dish cloths and the tops on towels each Christmas for my 3 daughters and 6 grandchildren to be used as stocking stuffers. Then I use red, white and green cotton yarn for the dish cloths and the tops on Christmas towels. 

Another really nice thing is to knit or crochet round pads to put between skillets so they don't scratch each other when you put one on top of another. I have them in my cabinet between my non-stick skillets and wouldn't be without them! It is a very good way to use bits of leftover cotton yarn. I, also, do baby booties and blankets. Now I can include the shoulder burp cloths. THANKS for the idea!!! pd


----------



## Gweniepooh

KURICHAN .....love your avatar tattoo!


----------



## jane a

Hi All
would also like dishcloth patterns! Sounds like fun. I have been making knitted potholders for gifts
Jane


----------



## Anita H

I grew up on a farm and my Mom had my Dad save all the string that came from the animal food bags. She then used that to crochet dishcloths, they lasted forever. I never knew anything else until I was grown. She would also use the cloth bags for clothes or cut into strips for rag rugs. "Waste not, want not." I need to get busy and make some dishcloths, it has been a long time since I have had any and I hate the stinky sponges.


----------



## dejavu8136

When I knitted my first dishcloth, my husband said, "What a waste of your time." After using it for the first time, my husband said, "When are you going to knit more?" They are wonderful. There are tons of patterns for dishcloths on Ravelry.com. It is free to join and an excellent website. My favorite dishcloth pattern so far is the "ball and band" dishcloth from the Mason Dixon book. The pattern is available for free on Ravelry. Really a fun knit.


----------



## arleney1008

I knitted a blanket of (originally dishcloth pattern)the individual 50 states of the United states. and backstitched around each state and the Postal initials(each square is 8" x 8" )and assembled the whole blanket and for the border, I single crocheted around the whole blanket in the color I backstitched around each state.(The size is 5 squares wide and 10 squares long.) It took me a year to knit it. Turned out absolutely gorgeous to say the least. The website is www.knittingknonesense.com and then you scroll down and they have tons of knitted dishcloth patterns including the 50 states dishclothes I described. And why do we knit them because they knit up quick and they are great for using to wash dishes with. Have a great Monday All!! Many hugs to you all!

your knitting sister,

Arleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## nogginpodge

I had never heard of knitting face cloths until I came on this site either. We used to knit dish cloths at school out of string, to practise knitting, and I guess I associated it with this but you can use whatever yarn you like and the results are lovely. I started by knitting a set of two for the bathroom and can honestly say I haven't used a "normal" face cloth since. I'm hooked! My new cloths have a lovely scrubby feel to them without being scratchy or harsh so they exfoliate better than towelling. My skin feels really clean. I didn't have any cotton yarn so I used acrylic/wool and am very happy with the results. They've been in and out of the washing machine many times and still look great. 

I wanted to try some new "arrow" crochet stitches so I did another 2 cloths together with a soap holder and I'm just as pleased with these. Again, I hadn't heard of a soap holder but am so happy with it and plan to make a few more. Its just a little knitted bag with a drawstring top that you place your soap in before use. I find my bath soap lasts longer, is easier to find when I drop it in the bath (!) and lathers up really nice in its little bag. 

These easy projects are so good for introducing children to knitting too because they have the satisfaction of a quick result.

I agree they make lovely presents, I've just finished another 2 wash cloths that I'm about to send to my sister just to cheer her up a bit.


----------



## Jeannie6

I never heard of knitting dishcloths until I joined an on-line group that specialized in them. For years I had only used sponges for dishes. But dishcloths are a lot of fun, and one reply above said you can practice with a lot of different stitches. My Barbara Walker stitch books have really gotten a workout! I still don't use the cloths for washing dished, but I always have one on my kitchin sink and use it to dry my hands, or sometimes to dry a couple of small items instead of using a dishcloth. Knitting dishcloths gets addictive!


----------



## arleney1008

You know what else is great for making dishclothes doing the crocheted corner to corner box stitch pattern I made one with variegated red white and green, solid red and green to make a blanket out of it because you can go with that pattern as wide as you want and then decrease til one "square" remains. It is a beautiful blanket when finished and oh so warm! to look for the pattern google under diagonal corner to corner box stitch and it will give it to you....I hope.

your Knitting and crochet sister,

Arleney1008


----------



## arleney1008

Try getting either peaches and cream cotton yarn or lily's sugar and cream cotton yarn....if you can. you can get then here in the states(or as my British friend says lovingly, us colonists.....LOL)


----------



## mjs

ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


I had not heard of them until I moved to this area. But recently people have also been doing spa cloths (washcloths). People love them because they last well. Kind of interesting in this day of dishwashers. I read a book of history of knitting in Norway and found that there mittens were knitted for all the guests at a wedding. Dishcloths are easier, I think. And I had never heard of an egg cozy until Dave started talking about them. Though I did discover that my fellow swimmers, though non-knitters, knew about them.


----------



## Jeannie6

Like Louise, I have also made washcloths. A fun gift is to put a bar of soap in the middle of a washcloth, bunch up the edges around the soup and tie together with a ribbon. I add a tag with a poem about the washcloth and also washing instructions. I also have poems I attach to gift dishcloths and special Xmas dishcloths.

I do some knitting for my daughter's church Xmas fair and it has been reported that the dishcloths are always in high demand. Not so much the washcloth/soap gift. Don't know why.

Remember, if you like a dishcloth pattern you have done, just keep on going and going and you will have a scarf!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Would love to see this afghan/blanket! Bet it is beautiful


arleney1008 said:


> I knitted a blanket of (originally dishcloth pattern)the individual 50 states of the United states. and backstitched around each state and the Postal initials(each square is 8" x 8")and assembled the whole blanket and for the border, I single crocheted around the whole blanket in the color I backstitched around each state.(The size is 5 squares wide and 10 squares long.) It took me a year to knit it. Turned out absolutely gorgeous to say the least. The website is www.knittingknonesense.com and then you scroll down and they have tons of knitted dishcloth patterns including the 50 states dishclothes I described. And why do we knit them because they knit up quick and they are great for using to wash dishes with. Have a great Monday All!! Many hugs to you all!
> 
> your knitting sister,
> 
> Arleney1008
> xoxo


 :|


----------



## mjs

beadness said:


> Do any of you have favorite patterns you want to share? What size are you making them?


I have been flabbergasted at the number of dishcloth patterns found on the net. All kinds of animals especially, and just in knit and purl. Also Sunbonnet Sue and a companion boy, whose name I don't remember.


----------



## martyr

http://gherkinsbucket.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/crochetdishsponge.pdf
that is my favorite pattern for a working dishcloth, cleaning rag. Very hard working with a ribbed texture and double walls. I now use acrylic yarn for these; it dries quicker and doesn't fade.

I do make face cloths out of cotton - here is a great pattern for those- just hand sized for the face:
http://arpelia.blogspot.com/2008/09/super-simple-tawashi-flower.html

I also have made sifter/sweeper covers - why buy so many disposables. I'm trying to recycle and limit my use of stuff made from barrels of oil! home-made is fun and practical. i get a kick out of using them.


----------



## marianeleanor

I knit them because my grandmother who came here from Norway knitted them as oftenas they were needed. She also knit many other things, socks, mittens scarves te. I liike them becaause they are soft but have a scrubbing effect too. I like to make them in different colors and use them for wash cloths too. I use Lily Sugar and Cream yarn which is 100% cotton and a nice weight too. My grandmother used this too in latter years but always used cotton. Marian in ND


----------



## ethgro

Muppet, thanks for the suggestion that one could sew them into a blanket. That is just what I need to make for my bed since I live in Florida - a cotton blanket that will evolve slowing without hauling around a huge project. Next time I spot another good sale on Sugar'n'Cream I will pick up all the fun colors that will go with my room. I have found that just about anyone can knit a dishcloth and it is more interesting than knitting a square so it is something to teach someone while they are learning to knit.


----------



## dollyoved

Could you tell me what a J cloth is? 

DollyO


----------



## mjs

pennycarp said:


> Did I miss the answer to the question, "What is a J cloth"?


I'm curious too. I thought it was just a lazy finger throwing in an extra letter, but maybe it really is something.


----------



## greatgmadeb

ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


When I started taking knitting lessons (at 68) my instructor started me on dishcloths. After completing one with massive errors: dropped stitches with holes, uneven edges, etc. I understood why. I learned to knit one w/o errors (Yahoo), moved into baby washcloths with a pattern which my great grand daughters love, my daughters and granddaughter now asked for them and the great grands...ask for specific colors and patterns. I've knit other things as I branch out but a dishcloth is a great way to learn a new stitch.


----------



## arleney1008

I like to make those dishclothes with variegated lily's sugar and cream cotton or peaches and cream cotton yarn. They make such pretty ones and it makes its own pattern with the garter stitch.


----------



## boring knit

well i,m totally sold on knitting a dishcloth. i,ve never seen one. do you have a simple pattern for us newbies. by the way here in england we call them face flannels. i can,t wait to start one. do you need to use cotton.


----------



## arleney1008

or even a blanket. When I get home, I will post pictures of not only the 50 states blanket but also my dishcloth pattern blanket. I am on a computer at my volunteer job.


----------



## sam07671

Martyr..I also have made the swiffer ones. But I found out after the first 1 thaqt it seems to be a bit short on the long edge. I have to perfect that and make it a bit wider. I love mine. I use it to mop the floors and just toss in the washer when done useing it. And not to mention so much cheaper than buying the swiffer pads.


----------



## sam07671

Ethgro...What a great idea making the dishcloths in a blanket. How cool is that. I have been wanting a new spread for my bed. I think I just found the solution. I love hyellow and have curtains of yellow in my window. A yellow and beige or pale yellow blanket would ne just perfect. Gonna go up and get me some Sugar and Cream and get started. WoooHoooo!!!!!!! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## sedg

This is beautiful, Louise.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA

Iguess I will add my two cents worth on the topic of washclothes. Here is a simple pattern for dishcloth. On kniitting needles size (10 US) or (4UK) cast on 4st. ROW 1 knit across. ROW 2. K2, yo, K to the end of row, Repeat Row 2 until there are 43 sts on needle. Next Dec row.k1 K2tog.,knit to the end. Continue working dec. row until 4 st remain, cast off remaing st. You can make this as thin or as thick as you want depending what weight yarn you use. I have even used size 3 cotton thread for thinner clothes and for the baby clothes.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66

i make a tunisian crochet square, make a second and whip them together, keep one in front of the microwave, perfect thickness to save my fingers. used to do this only with the garter stich diagonal increase/decrease but the afghan stitch is denser makes a better hot pad


----------



## Boondocks

Ethgro: I made a knitted bedspread in yellow for our King bed. It is so warm in the winter time but too warm for summer! I didn't make it from a dishcloth pattern but from one of the books for different patterned squares. I picked one I liked (with a bow pattern) to knit my bedspread. It took me about a year too! I would like to do one in blue now that we have a different color scheme.
Boondocks


----------



## mjs

boring knit said:


> well i,m totally sold on knitting a dishcloth. i,ve never seen one. do you have a simple pattern for us newbies. by the way here in england we call them face flannels. i can,t wait to start one. do you need to use cotton.


No a face flannel is a washcloth. Dishcloths are for doing dishes.


----------



## mjs

sam07671 said:


> Ethgro...What a great idea making the dishcloths in a blanket. How cool is that. I have been wanting a new spread for my bed. I think I just found the solution. I love hyellow and have curtains of yellow in my window. A yellow and beige or pale yellow blanket would ne just perfect. Gonna go up and get me some Sugar and Cream and get started. WoooHoooo!!!!!!! Thanks for the idea.


There really are some great patterns - teddy bears, poppies, and on and on.


----------



## arleney1008

Sam07671

Can you see this website and use these patterns for making a blanket??

www.knittingknonsense.com(yes that is how it is spelled believe it or not.) Very good link. Used it many times....See my post about the 50 states blanket...

Arleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## sam07671

Well I am going "internet shopping" for some patterns. I ahve a idea what I want just need to see what I can find.


----------



## KiSu719

Out of everything I ever made or gave to my mother, the only thing she liked and asked me for more was the knitted dish cloths. They are a nice relaxing thing to make.


----------



## arleney1008

you know what would be a great idea?? With all those patterns of the free patterns you print out, buy a pack of 100 sheet protectors and put them all in the sheet protectors. Then put all of them in a ring binder. That way they stay crisp and clean when you use them.


----------



## panddgon

phacht said:


> To solve the problem of your hand knit dish cloths smelling, get them quite wet (but not dripping!) and throw them in the microwave for 1 minute. The microwave will kill all the bacteria and the cloth will be sweet smelling when it comes out of the microwave.


Thank you, thank you! I will try that. That has been my one big hangup about knitting dishcloths. Now I can start back up again!


----------



## nisei

I find that when I want to sanitize a dark piece of cloth or clothing, I use hydrogen perioxide. It will take the digness away and make it smell clean without bleaching out the colors.


----------



## Carlaallaire

LouiseH. said:


> I give them as a little gift to be used as a facecloth....they are fun to make and easy....plus I am one that gets bored with the same color yarn....making facecloths allows me to use all kinds of different colors so I do not get bored...I also add the following prayer with my facecloth and wrap it all in a nice bag....very inexpensive, but people enjoy....
> 
> Dear Friend,
> As you take a few moments
> to refresh yourself each day,
> Use this handmade facecloth
> to wash all your cares away.
> This facecloth was prayerfully
> knitted, on days when my body would
> not allow me to do anything else.
> My prayers were that whoever
> used this work of love
> would actually feel the
> Lords presence right by
> their side, helping to wash all of their
> cares away. The same way that the worlds grime
> will wash away down the drain, in the same way
> can all the junk in your heart be taken care of.
> The prayers have been prayed, now you can take
> care of the rest...ask for it in prayer and you
> will receive...peace of mind and peace of heart!
> Have a great day
> &
> God Bless You!


I hope you don't mind if I copied your great prayer to send along with my own dishrags/wash cloths. I love it!


----------



## arleney1008

Hey Bob

great pattern and you can knit them for a blanket because you can go as wide as you want before you decrease!!


----------



## Judy M

I knit dishcloths because the crocheted ones didn't seem to work too well at holding water, etc. not that the knitted ones with holes are any better.

Yes they are a quick project (satisfaction of having something finished) and I do get to try new patterns. So far I've only done a few, but am also knitting hot pads, mug mats, etc. 

I'm using #7 needles, cotton yarn, have cast on 37 to 41 stitches and work 60 rows. Different patterns will be different. Oh, yes, I'm using a garter stitch border.

Just Google knit dishcloth patterns 100s or 1000s of them out there.


----------



## boring knit

well thank you knitting nanna just what i needed. im going to start tonight.


----------



## Judy M

reb lewry said:


> Hi I had never heard of knitted dish cloths but was introduced to them by my sister who also told me if made from synthetic rather than wool it is excellent for cleaning tea stains out of china cups.


Baking soda as a scrub will work too.


----------



## RebeccaKay

ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


Hi Ibrow, did you ever think this discussion would turn into 14 pages? (So Far) :lol:


----------



## Judy M

phacht said:


> To solve the problem of your hand knit dish cloths smelling, get them quite wet (but not dripping!) and throw them in the microwave for 1 minute. The microwave will kill all the bacteria and the cloth will be sweet smelling when it comes out of the microwave.


You can also dampen your sponges and put in the microwave for 30 seconds. Be careful as they get pretty hot.


----------



## Chrissy

Think they are called Handi wipes on your side of the world.


----------



## lbeck24

It's a fun thing to knit when you just want a small project. I'm not into the really complicated patterns, though. They work beautifully and wash well too.


----------



## svblomen

I am new to the group so I didn't get in on the beginning of this thread. I am not sure if anyone has mentioned the "Yahoo Groups" that have been set up just for knitting dishcloths. I joined one that was fun, it was like a mystery that had to be solved. The moderator would send out several rows of a pattern every day and kept you guessing what the picture on the dishcloth would be. It was easy because it called for only one ball of cotton yarn and the pattern was in relief made with knits and purls thus the pattern was on both sides of the cloth. I don't use my cloths much in the kitchen but they are great in the bath or shower.
Enjoy!


----------



## MistyBabe

I use size 8 knitting needles(USA) and peaches and cream or sugar and cream cotton yarn. Makes a nice size dish or wash cloth.


----------



## jmai5421

martyr
Do you have a pattern for the swifter covers or a web link to a pattern? I would like to make some. I agree that we should recycle more.
Thank you
Judy


----------



## dajo

Knit dishcloths are so fun to do and to give away, patterns are everywhere, seasonal, 100% cotton yarns are in abundance, colors are unlimited, projects are small enough to take with you everywhere, cloths last and withstand rough use. I give away more than I keep. I embroider flour sack dish towels and give a coordinating dish cloth...great gifts. Many patterns make large cloths; I try to knit those that use between 35-40 cast on stitches. Good Luck!


----------



## MegK31

go to www.google.com and type in the search box

free crochet or knitting patterns dish cloth patterns

you will come up with web sites offering more dish cloth patterns than you will ever want.

Here in the US we have a very good selection of cotton yarns but in the UK they didn't when I asked. The lady in the LYS told me that when she visited Canada she found a better selection there. Perhaps they have a better selection in N. Ireland now. That was 2 -3 years ago.

When I visit N. Ireland I take some with me for my niece to use as she is learning to knit.


----------



## anniem

josheli said:


> knitting takes less yarn then crochet. The colored ones can't be bleached but the white can. They both are pretty can can be fancy or plain. It's crafter choice I guess.


that must be why the crocheted ones last longer...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

jane a said:


> Hi All
> would also like dishcloth patterns! Sounds like fun. I have been making knitted potholders for gifts
> Jane


Here you go: A life's worth of dishcloth knitting:
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php

For the spa/face cloths, Crystal Palace Cotton Chenille makes a really luxurious one. Here is one I knit with CPCC, pattern is from the same Mason-Dixon book the Ballband Dishcloth is in:


----------



## maryrose

hi, i crochet dishcloths when i need them. i also crochet potholders too when i need them. its faster to crochet these small things than knit.


----------



## MegK31

I knit baby blankets for charity they are usually 32"x32". Mostly I use the dish cloth pattern because it knits up quickly. So as you can see you can use the pattern for dish cloths or blankets.

As I increase I do not count the stitches I measure along the side border to get the size I want. For the b/blankets I use two strands of yarn which makes a very nice soft blanket.

To find the pattern go to www.google.com and type in the search box free knitting / crochet patterns for dish cloth pattern. The pattern is on lots of sites.


----------



## deekim

jmai5421 said:


> martyr
> Do you have a pattern for the swifter covers or a web link to a pattern? I would like to make some. I agree that we should recycle more.
> Thank you
> Judy


I would like to have this pattern also. I have tried to find the rubbermaid one with reusable covers, but can't.
Dee


----------



## JHood

I love the pattern. Which Mason-Dixon book was it in? There are several listed on Amazon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

JHood said:


> I love the pattern. Which Mason-Dixon book was it in? There are several listed on Amazon.


The first. (Which is also by far the best...)


----------



## GMADRAGON2

Following advice from Sewbizgirl, I put "Ball Band Dishcloth" into Google and got several sites. This one has a TON of patterns ...

http://www.peaches-creme.com all with pictures and instructions!

*WOW* do I like this group or what?


----------



## marianeleanor

to answer the question asking for a simple pattern for a knitted dishcloth. Here is the one I use. Is starts at the corner so is easy to keep square. I use size 10 needles and the sugar 'n cream cotton yarn
Row1- Cast on 4 stiches
Row 2-Knit 2, YO knit to end 
Row 3- Continue row 2 until you have 40 stitches
Row 4-knit 1, knit 2 together, yo knit 2 together, knit to end.
Row 5-Continue row 4 until 4 stitches remain
Row 6-Cast off. 
This is very easy and I wish you good luck with it. 
Marian in ND


----------



## GMADRAGON2

RE: Washing Disnclothes ... TRY THE DISH WASHER! Works wonders for sponges and other such stuff. Use the top shelf.


----------



## JHood

Do you have a date and full name? They are listed like below: Some have release dates.

Mason-Dixon Knitting Outside the Lines: Patterns, Stories, Pictures, True Confessions, Tricky Bits, Whole New Worlds, and Familiar Ones, Too


----------



## Sewbizgirl

JHood said:


> Do you have a date and full name? They are listed like below: Some have release dates.
> 
> Mason-Dixon Knitting Outside the Lines: Patterns, Stories, Pictures, True Confessions, Tricky Bits, Whole New Worlds, and Familiar Ones, Too


It's called Mason Dixon Knitting, The Curious Knitter's Guide, 2006. Full of great, practical patterns.


----------



## Dori Sage

What is a j cloth?


----------



## Beverly Boyd

I started on dishcloths to see why they were so popular. I wanted something mindless. Decided to knit a simple diagonal cloth. 

That cloth was bright red, felt great in my hand, more substantial than store bought, better texture. I knit another heart shaped one for my vanity area. They make my feel like I'm having an expensive spa experience (cheap, ha, ha). The colors pop, they look so pretty and hold up better than anything typically store bought.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The cloth I use the most in my kitchen is one I designed over a decade ago, and posted free online. I don't wash dishes with it, but use it as a kitchen towel to dry dishes, wipe up, etc. When they get all wet, I can wring them out and they will still be absorbant and pick up water when damp. This cloth uses up a whole ball of dishcloth cotton (Sugar and Cream or Peaches and Cream) and comes out the size of a hand towel. The picture in the pattern isn't the best quality, but if you go to Ravelry and look it up you will see loads of them with better pictures. It's called the Mock Woven Tea Towel:
http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/washcloths/mock-woven-tea-towel.htm


----------



## sam07671

Arleney1008 LOL!!!! i have been doing this since I got back into knitting. I right now have a second notebook 1/2 filled. Sorry I didn't mean to laugh AT you. It is just so funny you mentioned it since I just had to go out this weekend and get more sheet protectors.


----------



## CBCAROL

Sewbizgirl,
Thanks for this great idea.....
As I've said before..... I have been making crocheted dishcloths & facecloths for years & am now knitting them in order to learn my different knitting patterns.....
But, I really like this idea of a larger 'dishtowel size' for the kitchen...... I always hand wash my teflon pans & my sharp knives, so this would be great to lay on the counter to absorb all the moisture.... my actual dishtowels get wet too fast.
Thanks again......
CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida


----------



## iamsam

knitting dishcloths is a blast - quick and you can practice all your creativity. it's a great way to practice new patterns. i use seven or eight size needle - no less than forty stitches - at least ten inches long. you knit with 100% cotton so they are going to shrink a little so i make them larger to allow for the shrinkage. i've used a lot of lace patterns, stripped ones with left over yarns, etc. "knitting on the web" at one time had a list of at least fifty lace patterns you could copy along with some other patterns - a lot of which i have used in knitting dishcloths.


----------



## JHood

Is this the book?
http://www.randomhouse.com/book/58055/mason-dixon-knitting-by-kay-gardiner-and-ann-meador-shayne/9780307236050/


----------



## arleney1008

Sam

I have run out of room in my ring binder and have to buy another ring binder to add to it as I use them for patterns I have copied of all different patterns from sweaters, blankets, dishcloth pattern and the like. and put them in sheet protectors it did ist with an old pattern book that was discentegrated and put the book in sheet protectors and put it in a folder.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

JHood said:


> Is this the book?
> http://www.randomhouse.com/book/58055/mason-dixon-knitting-by-kay-gardiner-and-ann-meador-shayne/9780307236050/


Yes, that's their original book. BTW, I have that little baby dress on the needles, the one your baby is wearing in your avatar. It's so sweet!


----------



## JHood

I loved knitting it. I may try knitting it in a dk weight to make it larger. Is the book worth the $$ they are asking for it?


----------



## lindakaren

Much more sanitary than sponges. They are washed in the washer, can be bleached, great for car knitting or waiting rooms.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

JHood said:


> I loved knitting it. I may try knitting it in a dk weight to make it larger. Is the book worth the $$ they are asking for it?


Why don't you see if you can get it through your local library system, or see if someone you know has one, so you can look at it first. If you love it, you can buy it. I like mine a lot, but I probably bought it on sale.


----------



## dejavu8136

I love that Mason Dixon book. Not only is the ball band dishcloth pattern in it (which is my favorite), but there are patterns for some absolutely beautiful linen hand towels. Another dishcloth pattern that I like very much is the "Chinese Waves" dishcloth pattern available for free on Ravelry.com.


----------



## deemail

and sometimes the answer is 'we don't'.....everyone knits different stuff and since i don't use dishcloths, it never occurred to me to knit one... but lots of our community here seem to love them and of course, they would be a wonderful item to learn or or experiment with new stitches on... but i know me, and I would get 3 or 4 done and suddenly find myself planning how to sew them together for an afghan! different strokes......


----------



## NannyP

Hi, I've lived in the States for about 44 years, originally from England. If I don't send my English relatives at least one knitted dishcloth every year (Christmas/birthdays) they get upset with me! They love the way these cloths clean, outlast all other dishcloths, and the fact that they can be boiled to keep them white and clean.


----------



## sam07671

Arleney, I have a variity of things in mine also. Then in the b ack little craft things to make for other things. But it is mostly knitting things.


----------



## Mickey17173

Sewbizgirl said:


> The cloth I use the most in my kitchen is one I designed over a decade ago, and posted free online. I don't wash dishes with it, but use it as a kitchen towel to dry dishes, wipe up, etc. When they get all wet, I can wring them out and they will still be absorbant and pick up water when damp. This cloth uses up a whole ball of dishcloth cotton (Sugar and Cream or Peaches and Cream) and comes out the size of a hand towel. The picture in the pattern isn't the best quality, but if you go to Ravelry and look it up you will see loads of them with better pictures. It's called the Mock Woven Tea Towel:
> http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/washcloths/mock-woven-tea-towel.htm


This is my first dishcloth. Got the pattern from this site. Gson in Navy so made it for my daughter.


----------



## Dot Smith

I"m knitting dishcloths to put away for Granddaughters. I love searching for
new patterns. I started with the bigger size, but love the littler ones. I start
with a varigated spool of cotton yarn for the 1st, then pick one of the colors
to make a solid to make a pair. I love using them myself. I think it's a great idea since the ones I bought just didn't last very long or were too thin.


----------



## deemail

lindakaren said:


> Much more sanitary than sponges. They are washed in the washer, can be bleached, great for car knitting or waiting rooms.


i just put my sponges in the dishwasher every time i run it...


----------



## Bunique

Hi to all, what are some of your dishcloth pattern sites please ?
Thank you


----------



## Janina

Hi, I have been making dishcloths for a few years now. I buy a big skein of 100% cotton and I make about 10 to 12 discloths with that. I use them to wash dishes, clean the table and counter. I have a lot so I use one everyday. I just made some (7) for a friend, for her birthday. She does not knit so I am sure she will be very happy with them.

The pattern I use is easy. I work the dishcloth like a triangle but it ends up a square. It is all knit. Very easy.

I use a 4.5 mm needle (circular) but you can use 2 needles. You can also use a 5 mm needle, the stiches will be bulkier.

Cast on 4 stiches.
Row 1, knit.
Row 2 and following rows until you have 45 or 50 stiches:
K2, yo (yarn over) then K to end of row.

Repeat Row 2 until you have 45 or 50 stiches on your needle. It all depends if you want smaller or bigger dishcloths.

To reduce:
To reduce, the pattern is again done only at the beginning of the row till you have only 4 or 5 stiches left on your needle.

So, to reduce, K 1, Knit 2 together, yo, Knit 2 together and then knit normally to end of row.

Repeat this row till you have 4 or 5 stiches left on your needle.
To end your work: Knit 1, knit the other stich, pass the first stich over the second stich and continue this till you have 1 stich left. Cut yarn and sew in the end string as well as the one when you started. It takes about 2 hours to do one. You can wash them easily and put them in the dryer. It is best to wash them before you use them.

Good luck.

Janine
Montreal, Québec (Canada)


----------



## VioletChartreuse

ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


Hello fellow kiwi, (I live in the west island) I've thought of giving the dishcloth a go but really find so many other things to catch my interest. But what is a J cloth?


----------



## dejavu8136

Bunique--I love the website at ravelry.com You have to register, but it is free. There are many free dishcloth patterns, as well as any other item you would like to knit. Try it...I think you'll like it. Ravelry and Kntting Paradise are my two favorite knitting sites on the web.


----------



## Mary Turtle

I have found that if I leave my hand knit dish cloths full of dish soap when they are hung over the faucet to dry, they don't get all stinky. If and when they do, I just toss them in the wash and pop out a clean one. I love the circular ones that are done in joined wedges and prefer using the sport weight cotton yarn rather than worsted weight. Bright colors don't seem to fade or stain like white ones do, but the white ones can be bleached. I figure nobody but me sees them anyhow so as long as they don't smell bad I'm not too fussy about looks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bunique said:


> Hi to all, what are some of your dishcloth pattern sites please ?
> Thank you


Several have been posted, if you read through the whole topic.


----------



## OLDKNITTER

I knit and crochet dishcloths for craft fairs. As for myself i love them. i would rather use one for washing dishes than a store bought one. they last much longer and are very sturdy. try knitting or crocheting one and i am sure you will love them. i make my own patterns most of the time. any stitch works.


----------



## Meema

I love making the dishclothes, and when they are done, I am kinda like a kid with his marbles, I take them out and look at the different shapes and sizes and colors. I also like to use them in my kitchen.


----------



## Bunique

thank you so much .


----------



## OLDKNITTER

Right now i think i have about 30 in my stash to be sold. i love them.


----------



## AllyMu

I knit dishcloths because they are so fast and you can learn so many stitches. I usually adapt them to a smaller version and make coasters, also. They make a nice gift - dishcloths or hot plates and matching coasters. I have a friend who took my advice and made these gifts for relatives as a Christmas gift in greens, whites and reds. They are festive and fun.


----------



## OLDKNITTER

I love the red and white ones.


----------



## soneka

I have seen some done on the diagonal. Who has a pattern for that?


----------



## Betulove

Charlotte you brought back some great memories. I was born and raised in Mich. but mother was from the south and we return south every summer for three months. I had a aunt that lived in Newell NC, she had chichen. I had summer sets made out of feed sacks. She been gone a long time but I still love my Aunt Willie.



Charlotte80 said:


> CRdogmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in my area of Costa Rica cotton yarn is hard to find, but there is lots of string that is soft and all cotton, that is used to tie tamales. I have knitted several items from this string such as dishcloths and market bags and hand towels. It is cheap ans very durable.
> 
> 
> 
> Down in the Hills of the Missouri Ozarks where I grew up the farmers wives saved the string from the tops of the bags of stock feed and crocheted them into doilies. The bags themselves were printed, usually with flowers and three bags were enough to make a dress. Flour and sugar bags were white and they were bleached and made into underwear and also dish towels.
Click to expand...


----------



## snnemie

Hi Mary, where in Wisconsin? I live in Middleton, but presently am in Ansan-City, South Korea, that is until June 5th when we return to the states. Also am a compulsive cloth knitter, I have done hundreds of them. Cheers, Sandy


----------



## Betulove

OLDKNITTER said:


> Right now i think i have about 30 in my stash to be sold. i love them.


I was just wondering what you got for them. I give all mind away, to family and friends. At the craft fair around here they sell from any were between $1.50 to $3.00.


----------



## boring knit

hello just to say i started my first dish cloth following this topic earlier. i have it half done and it looks lovely although ive done a plain one to start with. really enjoyed this conversation and thank you for starting me on these. it will be a nice project to have for christmas, along with their socks.


----------



## DHeart

I recently made a small towel from this link:
http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-patterns/
I was really happy with the way it turned out and the pattern was fun to knit.

I also made some dishcloths just so I could try out illusion knitting, which I had never done before. It was fun! Here's a link to them:
http://www.freshislefibers.com/Patterns/shadowknittinglinks.htm

To the people who missed all the answers on what a J-cloth is, it's a disposable cloth, very thin, sold in the U.K. In the U.S. they are sold as Handiwipes. 
This question made me smile, because the first time I heard of a J-cloth was on the British show, As Time Goes By. I love that show! (Yes, to all you Brits, they are still airing that show here.)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Earlier posting said it was like a Handi wipe here in the USA.


dorisage said:


> What is a j cloth?


----------



## retta

I have a girlfriend, who ask's every year."where are my dish clothes". They will fade with washing but she loves them. What a cheap and cute gift. I make mine around 8x8. Lionbrand.com had a whole section on dishclothes and patterns. 

Love the poem Louise. How sweet.


----------



## Palenque1978

Goodnight!! Eighteen KnittingParadise pages on "dishcloths/wash cloths"!

I'm American, born in California and I've never heard of knitting a wash cloth until I joined this forum. 

I kept scrolling through all these pages hoping to get an anwswer to the question: What is a j cloth? But, if one was posted, I missed it... oh well.

When and if I decide to knit some; I know where to get all the info I need... like what yarns do you use? Only cottons yarns?

Ya gotta love this forum!


----------



## crafty jeanie

I do it because they hold up better ad I can use left over yarn. Once I gave to my family thats all they ask for.


----------



## PaKnitter

Palenque1978 said:


> Goodnight!! Eighteen KnittingParadise pages on "dishcloths/wash cloths"!
> 
> I'm American, born in California and I've never heard of knitting a wash cloth until I joined this forum.
> 
> I kept scrolling through all these pages hoping to get an anwswer to the question: What is a j cloth? But, if one was posted, I missed it... oh well.
> 
> When and if I decide to knit some; I know where to get all the info I need.
> 
> Ya gotta love this forum!


it was mentioned a couple of times and seems to be a handi-wipe to us.


----------



## paulrich

I have been making dish cloths for quite some time. My family and friends love them. My son even told me, Mom, we are out of dish cloths...I love it. I do bleach mine and they come out very nice. They are really fun to make and quick.


----------



## paulrich

A J Cloth is a brand name cloth that you can use and throw away, similar to paper towels only thicker and more sturdy.


----------



## boring knit

in england a j-cloth is a blue and white cloth for household use. it comes on a roll of about 10 cloths and you can re-use them or dispose as they are quite cheap especially if you buy non named brand


----------



## mjs

DHeart said:


> I recently made a small towel from this link:
> http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-patterns/
> I was really happy with the way it turned out and the pattern was fun to knit.
> 
> I also made some dishcloths just so I could try out illusion knitting, which I had never done before. It was fun! Here's a link to them:
> http://www.freshislefibers.com/Patterns/shadowknittinglinks.htm
> 
> To the people who missed all the answers on what a J-cloth is, it's a disposable cloth, very thin, sold in the U.K. In the U.S. they are sold as Handiwipes.
> This question made me smile, because the first time I heard of a J-cloth was on the British show, As Time Goes By. I love that show! (Yes, to all you Brits, they are still airing that show here.)


I think As time goes by is my all-time favorite of the Britcoms, as they are known around here. But I have no recollection of j cloth on that program. I think I've seen each episode at least five times. The writing is so marvelous. I'll have to listen harder.


----------



## DHeart

Yes, mjs, remember the episode where Judy and Lionel are getting new neighbors and Judy is being really nosy about who's moving in? In one scene Lionel comes home to find her outside trying to see who's moving in. Lionel asks her what she's doing and she says she's polishing the handrail. He says, "With a J-cloth?" 

(I had to google it to find out what it was. That's why I remember--no, I don't have them all memorized.)


----------



## SAMkewel

After having read all the posts on this thread earlier, my May KnitPicks catalog arrived featuring a new cotton yarn named "dishie." Guess what it's for?! It comes in 15 colors (including white), comes in a 100 gram/190 yard ball, gauge is 4.5 sts + 1" on #7 - 8 needles (4.5mm - 5.0mm). Check it out at KnitPicks.com. It is not exclusively for dishcloths, it's presented as a multi-purpose cotton yarn. Have fun!


----------



## retta

So sorry ladies. I told you there were free patterns on Lionbrand but it is actually "knitpicks.com" I actaully just printed on off. That is what I am going to do this evening instead of working on my sweater. Something quick, fun and simple.

Love you girls (and guys)

Retta


----------



## Bonidale

They are the greatest dishcloths - really. Just the right amount of abrasiveness for scrubbing dishes. Elegant to display in your kitchen.


----------



## boring knit

hello retta if like me you stay on here too long you wont have time to knit a whole one. im off to bed soon - its 12.30 here in england. i.m glad i found out about The Dishcloth !


----------



## mjs

DHeart said:


> Yes, mjs, remember the episode where Judy and Lionel are getting new neighbors and Judy is being really nosy about who's moving in? In one scene Lionel comes home to find her outside trying to see who's moving in. Lionel asks her what she's doing and she says she's polishing the handrail. He says, "With a J-cloth?"
> 
> (I had to google it to find out what it was. That's why I remember--no, I don't have them all memorized.)


I'll be darned. This is the episode that I happened to see this last Saturday!!!!!! Now I'll have to watch it again. One of the reasons I have loved the program is that Jean is my age. I loved May to December but Zoe definitely was not. Oh, we've had some wonderful Britcoms though the years. I think I've got them all on tape somewhere.


----------



## retta

Good night over there in England. Happy knitting dreams.

Retta


----------



## ireneinrichmond

I too knit dish cloths. I gave two one year to my daughter's boyfriend who had his own apt., and he looked at me strangely - dish cloths as a gift. I said trust me: they are the best dish cloths you will ever use. About three weeks later he told our daughter, tell your mom she was right - I love this dish cloth!! I am now keeping 5 households in dish cloths year round. I also include a couple with hostess gifts when we go to a friend's for dinner, and if around Christmas I make them Christmas colours: red, green or white. The most popular are the monogram ones with initials on them.


----------



## Carlaallaire

mjs said:


> DHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mjs, remember the episode where Judy and Lionel are getting new neighbors and Judy is being really nosy about who's moving in? In one scene Lionel comes home to find her outside trying to see who's moving in. Lionel asks her what she's doing and she says she's polishing the handrail. He says, "With a J-cloth?"
> 
> (I had to google it to find out what it was. That's why I remember--no, I don't have them all memorized.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be darned. This is the episode that I happened to see this last Saturday!!!!!! Now I'll have to watch it again. One of the reasons I have loved the program is that Jean is my age. I loved May to December but Zoe definitely was not. Oh, we've had some wonderful Britcoms though the years. I think I've got them all on tape somewhere.
Click to expand...

I LOVED Are You Being Served?


----------



## LouiseH.

Betulove...of course you may use my prayer...thanks for asking....God Bless You and Yours...


----------



## knitalice

They are mindless knitting when you are extremely stressed out. Also as stated earlier, it is an easy way to practice new stitches.


----------



## LouiseH.

Lee1313...of course you may use my prayer...God Bless...


----------



## bookworm

ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


I knit dishcltths because I love them. I find the dishcloths that you purchase are too small! My knit ones rinse out well and have texture to them. I have a pattern that is a basketweave with a garter stitch border. I make them out of peaches and cream yarn. This is something that I can take with me although I tend to read more when I am waiting in an office or flying because my Kindle is easier to carry.


----------



## LouiseH.

Bulldog....I do not mind that you copied my prayer....I believe your friends will appreciate it....Peace...


----------



## Annsb

I like to knit dishcloths when I am a passenger in the car. I need to do something other than look out the window. Dishcloths are easy to do and you don't have all the bulk to carry with you. There are all kinds of patterns, or you can make up your own.


----------



## Shdy990

They are used as washcloths the fancier. They are more absorbent and I like them.


----------



## LouiseH.

Marilyn77....go right ahead...as long as it helps to make someone happy, that is all that matters....Peace...


----------



## LouiseH.

Carlaallaire...of course I do not mind you using my prayer....it is all intended to make people happy....peace...


----------



## sam07671

Dheart...I looked on the first sight you gave and all I saw was dishcloths. I couldn't find any towels. Am I looking in the wrong place? I want to find a patter for dishtowels but all I see are cloths.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv

JHood said:


> I loved knitting it. I may try knitting it in a dk weight to make it larger. Is the book worth the $$ they are asking for it?


Hey Jackie; You can get the book cheaper here:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=mason+dixon+knitting&x=14&y=19


----------



## franniep

Why Dishcloths? 

They're easy, quick, and folks like to get them. 

They were great to knit when I was having kidney stones one after the other and was pretty doped up most of the time. But I could watch TV and knit dishcloths! Both no-brainers.

I've given them to my children who pass them along. They make a perfect little present - just the right thing for someone when you don't want the person to feel they have to give you something back.

A friend told me she uses one in the bathroom to tidy up - you know - wipe out the sink, etc.

They're also a perfect cool-down break from knitting something complicated.

They make perfect trial swatches if you make them big enough and then don't want to knit the item you've swatched.

I've made up a little limerick that I print out and attach to each dishcloth. It's purposely simple and it seems people like it. It signals "homemade".

DISHCLOTH
I'm knitted of fine cotton yarn
Fine china will come to no harm
But pots I'll scrub
And pans I'll rub
For bleach will revive my charm.


----------



## ethgro

Actually Sam, I read a remark earlier in this blog about someone making one which got me all excited! Happy to spread the excitement around! Mine will be yellow, pale blue and green. ;o}


----------



## mjs

Carlaallaire said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mjs, remember the episode where Judy and Lionel are getting new neighbors and Judy is being really nosy about who's moving in? In one scene Lionel comes home to find her outside trying to see who's moving in. Lionel asks her what she's doing and she says she's polishing the handrail. He says, "With a J-cloth?"
> 
> (I had to google it to find out what it was. That's why I remember--no, I don't have them all memorized.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be darned. This is the episode that I happened to see this last Saturday!!!!!! Now I'll have to watch it again. One of the reasons I have loved the program is that Jean is my age. I loved May to December but Zoe definitely was not. Oh, we've had some wonderful Britcoms though the years. I think I've got them all on tape somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVED Are You Being Served?
Click to expand...

I have a friend here who does also. I have enjoyed some but have felt uncomfortable about how I would feel if I were watching it with a homosexual friend. But Mrs. Slocum was really something. I sent her obit to a couple of people.


----------



## wackycat4

susanmos2000 said:


> I get a kick out of knitting dishcloths--they're relatively quick to work up and it's a good way to learn/practice new stitches.


----------



## jjane139

What is a j cloth? I live in the USA.

Pattern: Cast on 3 stitches. K them, Turn, K again.
Next row, k 2, yo, k to end. 

Every row the same.

When the dishcloth is as big as you want it, measured diagonally, start to decrease. K 1, k 2 tog, yo, k 2 tog.
Continue till 3 stitches remain. K 3 tog. Weave in yarn ends. 

The same pattern can be (and is, by me) used to make afghans of any size. Good stash-buster project: Knit till one color is gone, attach another if you want it bigger and continue till that color is gone, then attach the third color and either continue, or begin to decrease. It is mindless so it's good for meetings; uses up all the yarn you want it to; is pretty well foolproof. Other stitches can be used but garter stitch is the easiest and fastest.


----------



## KTDID49

THEY ARE LIKE WIPE UPS THAT YOU CAN THROW AWAY


----------



## KTDID49

oops sorry about the capital letters, wasn't yelling at you.


----------



## KTDID49

Well I am now convinced. My son wants me to make him a soap bag, he's a trucker. Guess I'll have to make some for Christmas. Thanks for all the links to patterns. You all make the cloths sound fun to make.


----------



## lilarthur521

WHAT IS A "J CLOTH? I'M AN AMERICAN & NEVER HEARD THAT TERM. BUT THEN AGAIN, YEARS AGO WHEN I FIRST TRAVELLED TO ENGLAND, I DID NOT KNOW WHAT A NAPPY WAS EITHER.


----------



## lbeck24

Technically I don't really use my knitted cloths to wash many dishes since I do have a dishwasher. I use them more for wiping up like you would a sponge. They might not be so great on fine crystal glasses that you were afraid of breaking. Has anyone noticed how expensive it is to buy sponges lately?


----------



## wittless knitter

hi all, i'm searching for dish cloth pattern using varigated yarn, but shows the colors more brightly. i know the web site was shown by one of you, but now i am unable to find it. i really wanted to try it. i love any knitting, even though i don't do anything to complicated. thanks in advance. hope someone can help. thanks again. jo in ga.


----------



## Mar 18

Who who have ever thought a 'dishcloth' could cause sooo much conversation!!! But it was great and I loved the prayer (which of course I copied)!! What a great group of people !! God Bless you all M ^j^


----------



## anastasia

Everyone I know wants the patt that begins K3 then the incs and decs to K3 bind off. A 14 oz cone will make 12-13. No little scraps that will only make a 1/2 one like when you use the small skeins. I think I'll try some w/ thinner yarn like sport weight or baby weight as I think they will dry faster. Anyway, that's just for me. Everyone loves the reg ones. :thumbup:  :shock: PS I go up to 45 sts and I use 10 needles as I knit tight.


----------



## wlk4fun647

What a beautiful sentiment... and I'm sure it gives you peace to make them! What a great idea!


----------



## anastasia

Yes, knitting is my new prozac or valium depending which generation you are from. Anyway, most people have me make a cone at a time so I'm just making them between my baby blankets. That's my real vocation.


----------



## Rumrunner

ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


I agree with you. I'm American and I don't get it---


----------



## anastasia

What I don't get is soap sacks. I made one once out of thin crochet thread and it never dried. Never made another one. I threw the soap slivers and everything away. Chalked it up to experience.


----------



## dfrecker

I LOVE KNITTED DISHCLOTHS. I LIKE THEM BECAUSE THEY CAN BE USED OVER AND OVER AGAIN AND NOT PICK UP A SOUR SMELL. CAN'T BELEIVE SOME OF YOU HAVE NOT HEARD OF KNITTING DISCHCLOTHS. THE CRAFTS STORES HAVE A LOT OF THEM.
BINKY]


----------



## arleney1008

have to look for the picture of the 50 states before i can send it to you. Here is the diagonal corner to corner box stitch picture this one can be used for a dishcloth pattern and here is the knitted dishcloth pattern. I found it and there are the two pictures I took of it. It was auctioned off at my church silent auction....in November of 2010. It sold for 100.00


----------



## arleney1008

the couch I put it on is a 7 foot couch and it was silent auctioned off at my mom's church back in 11/2010 and it sold for 100.00 (The 50 states blanket )Tell me what you think of it. Each square is 8" x 8" using size 7 needles.


----------



## darowil

but at least we had cloth nappies/diapers! And with the sicky first child I had I doubt whether a long dish cloth would have helped. After-all I ended up carrying a change of clothes for me as well a few for her!


missvonniev said:


> Another use is to make them a bit longer instead of square and use them as baby burp cloths. They get softer as they're used and washed and you never have enough things to protect your shoulders when you have a new baby.
> 
> I made my niece a bunch of them for her baby shower and the person who ended up appreciating them the most was her husband.
> 
> AWESOME idea! I wish we'd had these way back when!


----------



## darowil

I've gotten more into making dish or hand towels and just found a pattern for a hand towel that has a knit top with a button hole for use in the kitchen. 

Sounds like what I want! I was looking at mine with a sewn top and wondering how I could turn into a knitted one. Does your pattern happen to be one you can share? Margaret


----------



## traffy163

what a great idea...thanks!!


----------



## 21097

Some dishcloths can be very pretty. I like to use some of the
patterns to make pot holders, though. Do any of you do that
too?


----------



## Ciyona

Just in case you missed it a J cloth is a Handi wipe


----------



## sjlajsb

They are the best dishcloths! They are sturdy, wash very well and have a feel to them that you just have to experience for yourself. They are very popular items in craft sales here in Canada. They are made of cotton that is specifically called dishcloth yarn.


----------



## mjs

Rumrunner said:


> ibrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I'm American and I don't get it---
Click to expand...

I didn't get it either, but I guess I got persuaded that people were really sincere because they seem to be so passionate about them.


----------



## sam07671

ethgro said:


> Actually Sam, I read a remark earlier in this blog about someone making one which got me all excited! Happy to spread the excitement around! Mine will be yellow, pale blue and green. ;o}


ethgro that does sound pretty. Pics when you have it done please.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is amazing! Thank you for sharing.



arleney1008 said:


> the couch I put it on is a 7 foot couch and it was silent auctioned off at my mom's church back in 11/2010 and it sold for 100.00 (The 50 states blanket )Tell me what you think of it. Each square is 8" x 8" using size 7 needles.


----------



## mcrunk

Rasco

I know knitting on the net.com and dishclothmania are a couple, along with ravelry.com

Enjoy 

Myra


----------



## OLDKNITTER

Depends on the size but that is the price of them here too.


----------



## mmg

I love knitting dishclothes..maybe it's a midwest thing but my family has used them for as long as I can remember. They make great gifts and there really are lots of fun patterns out there. I usually just google:easy knit free dishcloth pattern. You can get lost for hours looking at patterns.
Dishclothes last forever!I am not a fan of dishclothes with holes in them beacuse they tend to stretch when washing dishes. If you use 2 skeins of yarn, the also make great potholders!


----------



## anastasia

Yes some patts call for a double thickness.


----------



## mmg

I use Lily cotton for dishclothes, what do other people use?


----------



## btibbs70

http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/matching_towel.htm
http://home.comcast.net/~hakuchodesigns/hakuchodesigns.html
This should get you started:-D


darowil said:


> I've gotten more into making dish or hand towels and just found a pattern for a hand towel that has a knit top with a button hole for use in the kitchen.
> 
> Sounds like what I want! I was looking at mine with a sewn top and wondering how I could turn into a knitted one. Does your pattern happen to be one you can share? Margaret


----------



## Sarahwe

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm

This website has lots of free dishcloth patterns. I used the "optical illusion" pattern to make face/washcloths for my grandsons, and they all loved them!

Http://www.ericalea.com/2009/05/28/not-your-ordinary-knitted-dishcloth

This website gives the traditional corner to corner dishcloth pattern, but suggests a lighter weight yarn/thread. I made these up for my Mom and Mom-in-law for Mother's Day - they both suffer with arthritis in their hands, and the lighter bulk of these cloths were much appreciated by both of them.


----------



## Bethany

i am knitting my first dishcloth now.


----------



## btibbs70

You go girl! Congrats:thumbup: 
Pictures, pictures; even if it's "in progress."


Bethany said:


> i am knitting my first dishcloth now.


----------



## Bonidale

Excellent! You're going to love using it!


----------



## ElaineBird

I knit dishcloths because they last so well and are so absorbent. I usually knit a square and then crochet round the edge, plain for dishcloths and fancy for facecloths. Crochet edges mean you can crochet in a loop to hang them up if you want to. A long scarf type one makes a good 'backscrubber' for the shower. A narrow one is usefull for cleaning round taps. Add a little colour and 'he' can tell the difference between a facecloth and a floorcloth!!
Basically, any shape and any size will have a use somewhere! 
If you can get hold of cotton chenille yarn the facecloths are divine, so soft, great for babies and little ones. 
Fine boucle cotton is also good but does not wear as well as craft cotton.
Everyone I have given a cloth to has asked for more!


----------



## mmg

You will love making them!


----------



## immunurse

It would never occur to me to knit a dishcloth, but I LOVE to knit facecloths. What is the difference? Well, if you use it to wash dishes, it's a dishcloth, and if you use it to wash your face it's a facecloth. :-D Now, seriously......I use a scrubber for dishes, so if I knit a washcloth, it must be a facecloth. But why do I love doing them? INSTANT GRATIFICATION!!! Some times when I'm getting very weary of some huge project I just need to knit or crochet something that is completed in an hour. Love the thrill of binding off!


----------



## ethgro

I purchased a bunch soft blue and yellow today to knit into a bunch of cloths to sew into a blanket for my bed. ;o}


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi ibrow...not sure if this has been posted yet ..but a kewl site for knitted washcloths/ dishcloths ..for all nations worldwide.
http://knittingknonsense.com/
Hope this helps. 
God Bless all.

Camilla



ibrow said:


> Hello, American members. Since I joined this site, I've seen lots of references to knitting dishcloths. One of you apparently even knitted one for every guest at a wedding. This is a totally new idea to me. I had never heard of knitting dishcloths and I must say I'm dying to know why it's so popular. Fireball Dave, if you lived in the States, I'm sure you'd be able to give me the cultural history of dishcloth knitting, but I wonder if you're any more familiar with it in the UK than I am here in New Zealand.


----------



## martyr

jmai5421 said:


> martyr
> Do you have a pattern for the swifter covers or a web link to a pattern? I would like to make some. I agree that we should recycle more.
> Thank you
> Judy


Yes if you use this link you can find them in many different styles and both knit and crochet:
http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths/


----------



## btibbs70

TY for posting the site. bt


martyr said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> martyr
> Do you have a pattern for the swifter covers or a web link to a pattern? I would like to make some. I agree that we should recycle more.
> Thank you
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if you use this link you can find them in many different styles and both knit and crochet:
> http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths/
Click to expand...


----------



## patwollin

I love making knitted dishcloths! It is instant gratification! It only takes a small amount of time to knit one up and they are much nicer that store bought cloths. I used to buy them at craft fairs and flea markets, but now I just whip up my own!! And they are great gifts to make too!


----------



## martyr

deekim said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> martyr
> Do you have a pattern for the swifter covers or a web link to a pattern? I would like to make some. I agree that we should recycle more.
> Thank you
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have this pattern also. I have tried to find the rubbermaid one with reusable covers, but can't.
> Dee
Click to expand...

Here it is! http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths/ 
this site, Tip nut, bundles like things, in crafts, cooking, all kinds of things. It is very interesting to sign up for and follow. Who would have thought that this thread would go on so long? Have enjoyed reading all the replies.

Here's a new one-tawashi. Small Japanese washing up crafted items. Here is an informative pattern about how they are used - often cold water and no soap! Very economical!
http://abigailscraftshowto.com/2010/04/how-to-crochet-a-tawashi/

there are many patterns out on the net. If you look in http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com search box on home page you will find about a dozen. also many more "dishcloths and scrubbers" Their pattern dirctory is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## deekim

I am currently making my first dishcloth. It is fun and quick to work on!! Can't wait to finish and use it!
Dee


----------



## mcrunk

I agree that making all these little dishcloth is an instant gratification. Alot of time, when i working on something big, a break from it by doing a litttle side project, like a washcloth or dishcloth...is a good relief!

And sometime I'll knit a quick pair of fingerless gloves.

Myra


----------



## Bethany

thank you for being so confident in me!!!!! i am only on row 14.. if my husband doesnt talk to me while i am knitting i might really finish it in the next few days!!!


----------



## 21097

I have enjoyed all of your responses. I even saw my own
once, then it seemed to disappear. Wish I knew if others
have used some of the dishcloth instruction & adapted them to make potholders (only saw one response on that). DJ


----------



## anastasia

mmg said:


> I use Lily cotton for dishclothes, what do other people use?


Also, peaches and cream


----------



## sam07671

ethgro said:


> I purchased a bunch soft blue and yellow today to knit into a bunch of cloths to sew into a blanket for my bed. ;o}


ethro that is what I want to do is make one for my bed..next payday I am going to go get some yarn for that. I got that idea from you or someone this week on this site. found it. The ideas you get are fantastic for ideas. I am sooooooooo glad I found it. And everyone is so encouraging. Love it Love it Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clara Jo

Sewbizgirl said:


> These are my favorites. They are from the first Mason-Dixon book.


This is the same pattern that I got from the back of the peaches and cream label. I have made many of them and have made several afghans from the same pattern made larger.


----------



## Chrissy

I had a look at the site, might see if I can adapt one (or a few!) to fit my Polti steam cleaner. 
Are there any links for shopping bags please ? not sure what our American cousins call them, grocery bags?
Might just have a bash at designing one for fun :-D 
Just started my first dishcloth and never thought this could be so adictive!


----------



## Bonidale

Lionbrand.com has a great big roomy bag that I thought I'd like to try...


----------



## mmg

Ms.Bonidale, I am a suscriber to LionBrand...which bag is it? I have not had good luck with felting but I am tired of spending money on bags that just get a hole in them after a couple of weeks!Just out of curiosity, it it an easy pattern?


----------



## CathyS

Hi Chrissy -

Just do a search on the internet for knit or crochet shopping bag and you should get a lot of leads. Also the search on this forum site has quite a few too. Happy searching and stitching!

Cathy S


----------



## Bonidale

it is # 80803AD Market Bag found under the Free Crochet Pattern site. It is very easy.
Boni


----------



## Sarahwe

This is one of the small face cloths I made for my grandsons.


----------



## arleney1008

Renee

Wow that is so cool. Could you share the pattern you used? I would love to make that as welll.

Hugs!

your knitting sister,

Arleney1008
xoxo


----------



## miller278

beadness said:


> Do any of you have favorite patterns you want to share? What size are you making them?


----------



## pjstitches

muppet said:


> ibrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muppet, in what way are they better than J cloths? And in the States, are they always utilitarian? I had the impression from some of those patterns that they could be quite fancy. People seem to colour coordinate them to their kitchens, which means you couldn't bleach them if they got a bit grubby. I'm all for thrifty living, and am willing to be persuaded!
> 
> 
> 
> OK girls, Lets sell the knitted dishcloth!
> They are thicker than a j cloth, a nice handful when washing down tops.
> They can be thrown in the washing machine and will last for ages, not shred at the tiniest tug.
> Made in white, they can be bleached without falling to bits.
> If you can get a cheap 50gr ball of yarn, they work out cheaper in the long run over the j cloth.
> Anyone add anything else?
Click to expand...

What is a "j cloth"? (I'm on the other side of the puddle.) pj stitches!


----------



## Sarahwe

Hi Arlene - the web address is http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths

The specific pattern is "optical illusion". Quick and fun!


----------



## svblomen

Many thanks for the pattern Sarah!!! Love it.


----------



## sam07671

Sarahwe said:


> This is one of the small face cloths I made for my grandsons.


I have seen this one in one of the sites I was going through. Looks really neat. Love it


----------



## sam07671

Sarahwe said:


> This is one of the small face cloths I made for my grandsons.


I have seen this one in one of the sites I was going through. Looks really neat. Love it


----------



## svblomen

I looked it up J-cloth on the internet and evidently they are the Canadian version of a handi-wipe. Kind of like a cloth paper towel. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## ElaineBird

Sarahwe said:


> This is one of the small face cloths I made for my grandsons.


Looks absolutely fantastic, I shall make some to put in our next lot of Chrismas Shoe Boxes for Romania. Happy knitting!


----------



## arleney1008

thank you so much for the website....Alot of different dishcloths to knit.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE

LouiseH. said:


> I give them as a little gift to be used as a facecloth....they are fun to make and easy....plus I am one that gets bored with the same color yarn....making facecloths allows me to use all kinds of different colors so I do not get bored...I also add the following prayer with my facecloth and wrap it all in a nice bag....very inexpensive, but people enjoy....
> 
> Dear Friend,
> As you take a few moments
> to refresh yourself each day,
> Use this handmade facecloth
> to wash all your cares away.
> This facecloth was prayerfully
> knitted, on days when my body would
> not allow me to do anything else.
> My prayers were that whoever
> used this work of love
> would actually feel the
> Lords presence right by
> their side, helping to wash all of their
> cares away. The same way that the worlds grime
> will wash away down the drain, in the same way
> can all the junk in your heart be taken care of.
> The prayers have been prayed, now you can take
> care of the rest...ask for it in prayer and you
> will receive...peace of mind and peace of heart!
> Have a great day
> &
> God Bless You!


LouiseH,

I really like your ideas, be blessed. Hug, Ingrid


----------



## Chrissy

Hi CathyS, many thanks for your help.


----------



## Slashdog1

Dishcloths are my favorite thing to knit. They are quick and fun.And they make great gifts. www.knittingpatterncentral.com has a ton of free patterns. Thats where I get all of mine.


----------



## mmg

I get most of my patterns from that site also!


----------



## KiSu719

Sarahwe said:


> Hi Arlene - the web address is http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths
> 
> The specific pattern is "optical illusion". Quick and fun!


Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Bethany

i am going to check that one out.. i love to make bags
Bethany


----------



## Ladyfingers

I have browsed through most of the dishcloth and potholder patterns throughout the Internet and have a large collection of the ones I like - and will someday try to knit.

I like to work a pattern with 2 thick strands of yarn for potholders. They are terrific! When soiled, toss in the washing machine - come out as good as new.

I also learned how to knit wedges into a circle by following directions for a round dishcloth. I have now made many, many round pieces in holiday colors to fit around a small Christmas tree: All white with sewn on tiny ornaments, alternating red/white wedges, varigated red/white/green with silver metallic threads, etc. They make cute gifts for office colleagues who put a tiny tree on top of their file cabinet, by the coffee machine, or on a receptionist's desk. Very easy to learn!

My main reason for collecting all these dishcloth patterns is when I'm making American Girl doll clothes, I can usually find a pattern to work into a full skirt or on the legs of pants suits - this gives "character" to the knitted outfit.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the website - i can hardly wait to start at the beginning at work my way down the list.


----------



## pjstitches

svblomen said:


> I looked it up J-cloth on the internet and evidently they are the Canadian version of a handi-wipe. Kind of like a cloth paper towel. Just thought you would like to know.


Thank you, svblomen! I appreciate the answer. pj stitches!


----------



## Cowgirl170

I love to make dishclothes because I can try out new patterns and guage is not an issue. If they turnout a little too big, I fold them in half and stitch the side and bottom and use them in the shower as a mitt. they work great.


----------



## Schnauzer

Beautiful prayer - thank you for sharing - and to include with a face washer gift is a very lovely thing to do - I know any recipient would be encouraged and feel God's love every time they looked at or used the washer.


----------



## mamaknits

Our craft stores sell cotton yarn; with a 40% off coupon, the ball of cotton comes to under $1.00
I give them to my daughter's teachers, with a bar of rose soap. Once you use them, you will be hooked. Nothing like them in stores; butterfly patterns in yellow, roses in pink,hearts for Valentine's.
What is a j cloth ?
Forest


----------



## Jessica-Jean

DJ said:


> Wish I knew if others have used some of the dishcloth instruction & adapted them to make potholders (only saw one response on that). DJ


A potholder, to be really useful, must be thicker; not have any holes that would allow fingers to be burned. Potholders - for safety's sake - are better made from cotton or wool, not synthetics, which are likely to melt when used to take something out of the oven. Don't even ask me how I know!


----------



## ethgro

Oh my, Jessica-Jean - you sound like you have personal experience in the burn catagory. Sigh, so do I. Sure was a cute potholder though. >,<


----------



## cckrll62

I have printed off several patterns for dishcloth/washcloths. I love the yarn. With it being summer here in Arkansas, it is so nice to work with a yarn that is not worsted and hot. I have several made up. My 89 year old mother gave me a bunch of them that she had made years ago. I just love vintage stuff.


----------



## retta

lionsbrand.com feature for the week is both knit and crochet dishcloths. 

Retta


----------



## jenngal77

Cowgirl170 said:


> I love to make dishclothes because I can try out new patterns and guage is not an issue. If they turnout a little too big, I fold them in half and stitch the side and bottom and use them in the shower as a mitt. they work great.


I really like that idea!


----------



## dollyoved

I made the Grandmother dishcloth out of some yarn that someone gave me. I don't know if it is cotton. My problem is that I don't get 4 stitches at the end. How do you finish off the dishcloth?

Dolly


----------



## dollyoved

Also how do you tell if a yarn is cotton, acrylic or wool if there is no label?

Dolly


----------



## mom_of_3_sss

You ladies have me convinced! Im going to go make some right now!!!


----------



## DHeart

dollyoved said:


> Also how do you tell if a yarn is cotton, acrylic or wool if there is no label?
> 
> Dolly


Here is a link to help tell which fiber you have:
http://www.fabrics.net/fabricsr.asp


----------



## smileydeniseral

Also how do you tell if a yarn is cotton, acrylic or wool if there is no label?
Dolly

Hi Dolly,
Try burning the end of your yarn. If it smells like burning hair, it's wool. If it melts into a little plastic-like ball, it is manmade of some sort. If it catches on fire, you blow it out, and it is ashy on the end, it is cotton. Denise


----------



## smileydeniseral

Woops, sorry, I should have gone to the next page before I answered. Much better answer, DHeart. I'm in WI also.
Denise


----------



## Jessica-Jean

With only four stitches left, bind them off. It's done!


----------



## cathie white

Dishcloths are a great way to try out those complicated stitches in your stitch dictionary, without a huge project in mind.
Whatever size you like is the 'correct' size--try a few different sizes to see what works for you. Sometimes, when I've finished one, I make a basic one with the yarn that's left--usually a bit smaller, but works well just the same---and no leftover to add to the stash!


----------



## theladyinblue

I use US size 10 needles and cotton yarn, usually Peaches and Cream. I use a garter stitch, I cast on 25 stitches and knit until it is desired size. I sold some dishclothes at craft sale and the custom explained they make really nice wash clothes and they last forever.


----------



## Judy M

dollyoved said:


> Also how do you tell if a yarn is cotton, acrylic or wool if there is no label?
> 
> Dolly


Burn a small amount If natural fiber will leave ash, Other material will leave char or burnt piece.


----------



## Clara Jo

smileydeniseral said:


> Woops, sorry, I should have gone to the next page before I answered. Much better answer, DHeart. I'm in WI also.
> Denise


I think your answer is great. This is the way we were taught to test fibers in textile class many years ago and it still works well.


----------



## arleney1008

so, am I Denise....I live in Milwaukee, WI


----------

